# Авиация > Матчасть >  Чертежи и фото авиационных боеприпасов

## Mrachniy

Необходимы чертежи и фотографии ФАБ-50 или иных авиационных боеприпасов сравнимых размеров (внешний диаметр в пределах от 180 до 250 мм). Планируется создать копию 1:1, поэтому желательны хотя бы базовые внешние размеры.
Помогите, чем сможете. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## An-Z

ФАБ-50 очень разные были и бывают, вы эту книгу купите и будет вам счастье

----------


## Mrachniy

> ФАБ-50 очень разные были и бывают, вы эту книгу купите и будет вам счастье


Благодарю за информацию. Но выдержки по интересующей теме из этой книги мной уже изучены. Жаль но на просторах сети в качестве выдержек только схема и общие технические данные, без большего числа размеров.
Более того, сужая круг поисков, для меня по исполнению наиболее оптимальна ФАБ-50шг (обр. 1943г.).
Есть ли в предлагаемой книге более точная информация по размерам чем общая длина, диаметр корпуса, размах оперения и расстояние от центра тяжести до среза?
С  другой стороны, если зацикливаться на одном варианте, то результата можно и не достичь, так что из вариантов рассматриваю что-нибудь из ряда П-50 (П50-75, УПЛАБ-50, П-50Ш).
В общем, что сыщется.

----------


## CINN

Вот тут есть тема- http://3dcenter.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=54193
Человек в 3D делал иллюстрации для ФГУП "Базальт" по чертежам из КБ.
Может он чем помочь сможет?

----------


## An-Z

Ага, теперь понятнее. 
Если важна информация именно по ФАБ-50ШГ, наверно есть резон обратиться к Сергею, который делал в смоле эту бомбу в М 1:72. Тут он не бывает, а поискать его можно на форуме, ник KSL.
А если тип бомбы не сильно важен, то есть резон съездить в Монино, в музей, там за Ту-128, под самым забором валялась горка бомб, ФАБ-50 там были. Никто кроме вас нужных вам размеров не снимет..
По П-50 мог бы помочь, еслиб заморачивался её размерами и таскал бы рулетку с собой, за этот год я её пару раз "руками трогал".

----------


## Mrachniy

Спасибо за советы! На scalemodels захаживаю, но вот в последнее время не могу открыть страницу, все пишет, что сервер перегружен. Теперь буду надеяться на скорую командировку в Москву. )
Вот еще ссылочка
.......
может поможет чем таким же бедолагам как я.

----------


## An-Z

Так как ссылочка предлагает зарегистрироваться чтоб взглянуть на этот дивный форум я её снесу, так как это:
1.оффтоп
2. скрытая реклама

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!




> Необходимы чертежи и фотографии ФАБ-50 или иных авиационных боеприпасов сравнимых размеров (внешний диаметр в пределах от 180 до 250 мм). Планируется создать копию 1:1, поэтому желательны хотя бы базовые внешние размеры.
> Помогите, чем сможете. Заранее благодарен!


Сейчас листал книжку Сергея Кузнецова "Як-1. Наш лучший истребитель 1941 года" на станицах 75-76 даны схемы ФАБ-50, ФАБ-100 с подробной образмеркой, а на станичке 63 есть ещё и схема РС-82...

----------


## Lans

есть ли у кого "нормальное" фото ОФАБ-100Т?

----------


## ПСП

Патроны к авиационным пушкам : НС-37, Н-37, НР-30, НС-23  
из книги "Пушки для боевых самолётов". А.Э.Нудельман. 1993г.

----------


## Fencer

Что за авиабомба?

----------


## Muller

> Что за авиабомба?


Вроде как ФАБ-500М62.

----------


## F74

> Вроде как ФАБ-500М62.


ИМХО, у 500М62 головной взрыватель, а это ФАБ-500Т (ФАБ-500ТА), хотя и у них бывает вариант с головным взрывателем.

----------


## ПСП

Вероятно ФАБ-500ТА.  В книге "Soviet/Russian Aircraft Weapons" есть проекции 
Так, для сравнения : 
 БЕТАБ-500 :     
ФАБ-500Т :

----------


## lindr

> Так, для сравнения


БетАБ-500 на первом, втором, четвертом и пятом снимке.

----------


## ПСП

Да, я знаю.  Это к вопросу выше, от Fencerа "Что за авиабомба?"

----------


## OKA

Небольшой фотоотчёт  :   Блог "Вестника ПВО" - Дни инноваций МО РФ. Алабино, август 2014 года. Часть 5.

----------


## OKA

"Росатом покажет макет термоядерной "Царь-бомбы" на выставке в Москве Общество 18 августа, 15:34 UTC+3

Экспонат будет выставлен в Манеже, его доставят из Саровского ядерного центра специальным транспортом

МОСКВА, 18 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Елизавета Царицына/. Москвичам впервые представится возможность увидеть в столице макет самого мощного оружия в истории человечества - термоядерной бомбы АН602, она же "Кузькина мать" и "Царь-бомба". Об этом сообщается на официальной странице госкорпорации "Росатом" в сети Facebook.

В департаменте коммуникаций госкорпорации подтвердили, что уникальный экспонат будет доставлен из Саровского ядерного центра (РФЯЦ-ВНИИФ) поздним вечером 22 августа специальным транспортом.

"Мы планируем разрешить доступ журналистов для съемки разгрузки "Кузькиной матери" в ЦВЗ "Манеж", - сказал представитель департамента. - Время будет сообщено дополнительно".

АН602 - термоядерная авиационная бомба, разработанная в СССР в 1954-1961 годы группой физиков-ядерщиков под руководством академика Игоря Курчатова. Это самое мощное взрывное устройство за всю историю человечества. Полная энергия взрыва, по разным данным, составляла от 57 до 58,6 мегатонны в тротиловом эквиваленте. Именно поэтому изделие получило свое название "Царь-бомба" - как самое мощное и разрушительное оружие в истории. Название "Кузькина мать" появилось под впечатлением известного высказывания Никиты Хрущева: "Мы еще покажем Америке кузькину мать!"

Макет АН602, наводившей ужас во время холодной войны, будет установлен на площадке московского Манежа и станет главным экспонатом выставки, посвященной 70-летию российской атомной отрасли, которое отмечается в этом году.

На выставке "Страна и атом: События. Герои. Достижения" также впервые широкому кругу зрителей будут представлены рассекреченные архивные документы, посвященные истории развития советского "атомного проекта", посетители смогут ознакомиться и с последними достижениями одной из самых технологичных в мире сфер. Выставка откроется 1 сентября и будет работать до 30 сентября 2015 года. В дальнейшем ее экспонаты станут основой музея атомной отрасли на ВДНХ.

К работам по освоению энергии атомного ядра в советской России приступили еще в двадцатые годы прошлого столетия. В предвоенные годы на базе ведущих научных институтов страны была разработана программа по реализации так называемого уранового проекта. Но война внесла свои коррективы в планы развития отрасли. В этот период ядерные исследования проводились по большей части в интересах обороны страны. Работы в условиях военного времени шли недостаточно интенсивно. Значительное ускорение им придало успешное испытание в июле 1945 года в США атомной бомбы. Поэтому точкой отсчета в истории отечественной атомной промышленности принято считать 20 августа 1945 года. В этот день Иосиф Сталин подписал постановление о создании органа управления работами по урану - специальный комитет при Государственном Комитете Обороны (ГКО) СССР."

ТАСС: Общество - Росатом покажет макет термоядерной "Царь-бомбы" на выставке в Москве

Уже привезли, фото : 

В московский Манеж привезли царь-бомбу "Кузькина мать" :: Новости :: ТВ Центр - Официальный сайт телекомпании

Для полноты троллинга соотв. надпись на боку обязательна!  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Хотел поместить в ветку "здоровый смех" , но "многа букафф"  по теме "одноразовых ракет" )) Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

"Эксперт Фельгенгауэр обнаружил страшное  от Proper · Октябрь 17, 2015 ·

Ржавые ракеты	

Павел Фельгенгауэр, именуемый в прессе «российский военный обозреватель и аналитик» (кстати, биолог по образованию) вывел ватников на чистую воду: оказывается, ракеты «Калибр», которыми Россия напугала весь мир, ОДНОРАЗОВЫЕ. Одноразовые, Карл!

    В целом эти ракеты не сильно новы, поскольку разработаны ещё в 70-е годы в ответ на появление соответствующих американских технологий. Американцы используют подобные технологии уже более 20 лет. Правда, есть одна загвоздка. У этих ракет очень маленький турбореактивный двигатель с очень маленьким моторесурсом, поскольку он является одноразовым. К тому же эти двигатели до сих пор производились на запорожском заводе «Мотор-Сич».

Вот оно как, оказывается! У плохих ватных ракет двигатель имеет малый моторесурс! Не то что у хороших американских «Томагавков», которые, видимо, по мысли Паши Фельгенгауэра, совершают множество вылетов к целям, раз за разом, раз за разом. Шах и мат, вата!

Отдельно надо рассказать про двигатель. Вот это двигатель ТРДД 37-01 (семество ТРДД-50), применяемый на КР 3М-14 «Калибр»:

ТРДД 37-01

Двигатель разработан и выпускается серийно в НПО «Сатурн» (Рыбинск). Причем хохлы к этому двигателю не имели вообще никакого отношения никогда. НИКОГДА, Паша, ты слышишь это слово? NEVER. Niemals. Kurrë nuk, да простят мне мой олбанский. אף פעם לא таки да.

Уже не является секретом, что история этой системы вооружений началась в далеком 1975 году, когда ОКБ «Новатор» было поручено создать стратегическую крылатую ракету морского базирования. В результате проведенной ГосНИИАС в конце 1960-х годов НИР «Эхо» была установлена возможность преодоления системы ПВО и ПРО противника дозвуковыми крылатыми ракетами при массированном их применении, а так же с применением приема «встречного подрыва» для поражения ядерными взрывами средств ПВО и ПРО противника с целью расчистки коридора для других атакующих КР. Однако принятие решения о создании подходящей ракеты произошло только тогда, когда стали ясны американские разработки КР SLCM и GLCM.

Собственно говоря, опытную ракету SLCM (тот самый «Томагавк» BGM-109 для подлодок) удалось выловить возле берегов Кубы и переправить в ОКБ «Новатор» где-то в районе 1976 года, что резко подстегнуло работы. Однако вообще над подобной ракетой ОКБ «Новатор» работало в инициативном порядке еще с конца 60-х годов.

Разработка получила название КРБД (крылатая ракета большой дальности) КС-122. Тогда же на конкурсной основе по заданию МАП для КРБД КС-122 велось создание малогабаритных маршевых ТРДД с размещением в фюзеляже в Омском моторостроительном КБ и в МНПО «Союз». Омское моторостроительное КБ (главный конструктор В.С.Пащенко) достаточно быстро разработало ТРДД-50 (он же — «изделие 36-01», ныне — «изделие 37-01» и «37-01Э») тягой 450 кг.

Проектирование ТРДД начато в 1976 г. Государственные испытания выдвигаемого пилонного варианта ТРДД-50 (для КРБД МК «Радуга») успешно проведены в 1980 г., несколько позже так же успешно была испытана и встроенная компоновка двигателя. После положительных государственных испытаний и подготовки к запуску в серию на Рыбинском моторостроительном заводе (ныне — НПО «Сатурн») «по нетехническим причинам» МАП СССР сделал выбор в пользу ТРДД Р-95-300, производство которого передано — правильно, на Украину, на Запорожский завод.

Однако Р-95-300 и ТРДД-50 — это совершенно разные двигатели, разных КБ. Р-95-300 применялся на ракетах воздушного базирования (например, на X-55), но на морских ракетах его не жаловали.

Морской торпедно-ракетный комплекс с ракетой КС-122 называется С-10 «Гранат», а модернизированная версия с повышенной точностью и неядерной БЧ — 3М-14 «Калибр».

Наземный комплекс с ракетой КС-122 назывался РК-55 (он же 3К12 9А2413 «Рельеф»), и был ликвидирован по договору РСМД.

Вот тут можно увидеть конструкцию двигателя ТРДД-50:

ТРДД-50

Это вариант для авиационной ракеты с установкой на пилоне — но конструкция двигателя ТРДД-50 схожая во всех вариантах. Специалисту нетрудно заметить, что Омский/Рыбинский двигатель ТРДД-50 устроен совершенно иначе, нежели Р95-300 — внешний контур обслуживается одним колесом турбовентилятора, а не двумя, а компрессор турбины имеет более центробежную, нежели чем осевую, природу. Немного похожа только газовая турбина — да и то общего там использование двух колес, вращающихся в разную сторону, что в целом тривиально.

Двигатель ТРДД 37-01 весит 82 кг и развивает тягу почти полтонны. «Украинский» мотор весит 100 кг и развивает тягу на 50 кг меньше.

Эксперд Паша Фельгенгауэр пишет:

    эти двигатели до сих пор производились на запорожском заводе «Мотор-Сич». Теперь их производство должны наладить в России, но пока что не понятно, удалось ли им это, или нет.

Видите ли, Паша — двигатели серии ТРДД-50, включая «изделие 37-01», никогда не производились на Украине. Их производство из России никогда и никуда не уезжало, и сразу же после распада СССР Рыбинский завод подсуетился со своими моторами не только для морских ракет, но и предложил их для замены «украинского» мотора на авиационных КР. Что и было сделано. Так что на новой КРБД X-101 ты уже не найдешь и следа от хохломоторов.

Ну а на «Калибрах» украинских моторов не было никогда. Поэтому мне безумно смешно читать Пашу Фельгенгауэра:

    Но сигнал о том, что мы можем использовать эти российско-украинские ракеты, дабы «гвоздить, кого захотим», уже послан. Кому Россия посылает этот сигнал?

Чего в «Калибрах» украинского, Паша? Твои фантазии? Ну что же, не могу не признать — фантазии поражают:

    В России говорят, что российские крылатые ракеты немного лучше, чем американские за счет большей дальности действия. Однако при этом нужно учитывать, что и цена их выше. Дело в том, что система прицеливания российских ракет использует радар курсового сканирования местности. Американцы от этой системы давно отказались, поскольку она дорогая. Они используют GPS, с которым наводить ракету легче. Россияне, очевидно, на ГЛОНАСС еще не перешли и используют более дорогостоящие технологии.

Ах, Паша, Паша… Даже в любимой тобой Педивикии (не говоря уже о сайте производителя) написано, что у ракеты 3М-14 используется ИНС + РЛГСН + коррекция по данным ГЛОНАСС. При этом, конечно же, коррекция по ГЛОНАСС вспомогательная, ибо сигнал со спутника может быть без большого труда подавлен. Подавить сигнал GPS еще проще, чем сигнал ГЛОНАСС — поэтому высокоточное оружие, рассчитывающее исключительно на сигналы спутниковой системы GPS, вызывает лишь смех над его создателями. Подавители сигналов GPS продаются свободно, в том числе и устройства высокой мощности с большим радиусом действия, про военные системы РЭБ я уже и не говорю.

Фельгенгауэр

Про ракеты Томагавк RGM/UGM-109C в Педивикии написано так:

    Так как инерциальная система наведения обеспечивала КВО порядка 80 метров, что было недостаточно для неядерной боевой части, ракета была оснащена системой оптико-электронного распознавания целей AN/DXQ-1 DSMAC (Digital Scene Matching Area Correlation). Система позволяет ракете распознавать наземные цели, сопоставлять их с имеющимся в памяти бортового вычислителя изображением цели и выполнять наведение с КВО до 10 метров.

Другими словами — достаточно выставить на цели дым, и ракета ничего не увидит. Более того — в Югославии рядом с настоящим мостом, по которому выпускались ракеты Томагавк, в 150 метрах от него, был сделан фальшивый мост из веревок и рулонов металлизированной пластиковой пленки — и ракеты одна за одной атаковали эту контрастную фальшивку, не отвлекаясь на стоящий рядом, но слегка замаскированный, настоящий мост.

Вот после этого позора пиндосы и добавили GSM наведение. RGM/UGM-109C Block-III была первой ракетой в семействе, получившей в дополнение к инерциальному наведению и системе TERCOM систему наведения GPS.

Современная RGM/UGM-109E — это та же самая RGM/UGM-109C Block-III, но с более дешевым двигателем и облегченной конструкцией корпуса, из-за чего ее больше нельзя запускать из-под воды.

Интересно, что ракеты RGM/UGM-109C и E больше не могут атаковать подвижные цели (даже такие крупные, как корабли). Попытки создать для этих ракет корреляционную ГСН, которая могла бы надежно выделять хотя бы крупный корабль на фоне моря (не говоря уже про наземные цели) — провалились. Обладающая такой возможностью RGM/UGM-109E TLAM-E (так называемый Tomahawk Block IV) так и не вышла из стадии ОКР."

Эксперт Фельгенгауэр обнаружил страшное - Русский Топ


Материал: Proper специально для TOPRU.ORG

Эксперт Фельгенгауэр обнаружил страшное - Русский Топ

----------


## OKA

19 апреля 2016,    Дмитрий Литовкин  

"Российские летчики испытали в Сирии самонаводящиеся «ядра»

Новый авиационный боеприпас предназначен для уничтожения танков

Воздушно-космические силы России применяли в Сирии модернизированные самоприцеливающиеся боевые элементы РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д. По данным «Известий», в ходе недавних боев под Алеппо была испытана новая модификация боевого элемента комплекса с измененным боевым ядром, способным пробить и вывести из строя любую современную бронетехнику.   

— Сирия стала полигоном для проверки российского оружия, — говорит военный эксперт Алексей Рамм. — С начала сирийской кампании это уже третье применение СПБЭ-Д. В первом случае было видно, что боеприпасы «старые» — советского периода изготовления. Сейчас, судя по свежим фотографиям, на которых видны неразорвавшиеся боеприпасы, ВКС применили их новые модификации.

На вооружении боевиков ИГИЛ (запрещена в России) много трофейных танков Т-55 и БМП-1 — часть этой техники была захвачена у правительственных войск, часть попала к боевикам вместе с перешедшими на их сторону подразделениями сирийской армии. На вооружении также есть большое количество самодельной бронетехники, сделанной на основе автомобилей и тракторов.

РБК-500 — авиационный боеприпас. Точнее, это 500-килограммовая авиабомба, начиненная самостоятельными ударными элементами СПБЭ-Д, предназначенными для уничтожения объектов и бронетехники противника. После сброса основного изделия раскрываются створки и ударные блоки разлетаются в разные стороны для самостоятельного поиска целей. Планируя на парашютах, они сканируют местность при помощи инфракрасной системы наведения и, обнаружив танк или БМП, атакуют их так называемым ударным ядром. По сути — килограммовой медной болванкой, разогнанной до 2 тыс. м/с.

— Удар «ядра» не способен пережить ни один современный танк, БМП или хорошо укрепленный объект инфраструктуры противника, — объяснил «Известиям» редактор журнала «Арсенал отечества», военный эксперт Виктор Мураховский. — Первое применение РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д прошло в 2008 году в ходе грузино-осетинского конфликта в Южной Осетии. Тогда российские реактивные системы залпового огня «Смерч», снабженные боевыми частями с СПБЭ-Д, уничтожили склады боеприпасов грузинской армии. В Сирии боеприпасы применяются с фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24.

По словам Мураховского, снаряд атакует бронетехнику сверху, в самую уязвимую для нее область — верхнюю проекцию башни. СПБЭ-Д способен пробить 150–160 мм брони. На случай если цели в районе сброса не окажется, в боеприпас встроена система самоликвидации.

— РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д не первая новинка российских ВКС, испытанная в условиях реальных боевых действий, — рассказал «Известиям» профессор Академии военных наук Вадим Козюлин. — В ходе операции те же Су-24 впервые использовали новые прицельные комплексы СВП-24 «Гефест», позволяющие применять неуправляемые авиационные боеприпасы с высокой точностью. Появление «Гефеста» стало для западных экспертов настоящим откровением, так как до этого считалось, что достичь подобной точности при использовании не самого современного вооружения невозможно.

Кроме того, как отмечает Вадим Козюлин, в составе вооружения российских самолетов были замечены новейшие фугасные корректируемые авиабомбы КАБ-500С. На авиабомбе установлена аппаратура спутникового наведения. Фугас относится к высокоточным управляемым авиационным средствам поражения и предназначен для поражения по принципу «сбросил–забыл» стационарных наземных и надводных целей типа складов, военно-промышленных объектов, кораблей на стоянках в любое время суток и при любой погоде. КАБ-500С-Э обеспечивает поражение целей, координаты которых известны заранее, либо могут быть введены пилотом уже в процессе подготовки к бомбометанию.

— СПБЭ-Д — это более «дешевая» альтернатива КАБ-500С, — уточнил Виктор Мураховский. — Хотя в случае с современным вооружением и техникой подобное определение не совсем корректно. В конструкции СПБЭ-Д достаточно дорогостоящих элементов — это и инфракрасные датчики, и система управления, тот же модуль спутникового наведения.

Как говорят эксперты, РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д — не просто новое слово в авиационных боеприпасах, но еще и существенно более дешевый способ оснащения самолетов фронтовой авиации. В отличие от авиационных ракет планирующая бомба обладает существенно большей массой боезаряда и возможностью поражать не одну, а несколько целей одновременно за один сброс. РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д может уничтожить до шести танков или бронемашин. При применении «ядра» нет ограничений по скорости для самолета. Применить бомбу летчики могут на любых режимах пилотирования и максимальном удалении от цели в 50 км, что гарантирует им безопасное возвращение на аэродром вылета."

Читайте : Российские летчики испытали в Сирии самонаводящиеся «ядра» - Известия



РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д



«Умные» кассетные бомбы РБК-500 СПБЭ-Д: vlad_burtsev



Применение боеприпасов с самоприцеливающимися боевыми элементами в Сирии - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

"Американские авиационные морские мины высокоточной постановки        May 2nd, 3:22

    Веб-сайт Военно-морского института США (United States Naval Institute - USNI) опубликовал материал полковника ВВС США Michael W. Pietrucha "Essay: Navy, Air Force Reviving Offensive Mining with New Quickstrikes" об испытаниях нового поколения американских авиационных морских донных неконтактных мин, приспособленных для высокоточной постановки с воздуха - Mk 64 Quickstrike-J и GBU-62 Quickstrike-ER.



Сброс переоборудованной из авиационной бомбы авиационной морской донной неконтактной мины Mk 62 Quickstrike с базового патрульного самолета Lockheed P-3C Orion авиации ВМС США (с) ВМС США

    Эти мины являются дальнейшим развитием известных американских авиационных донных неконтактных мин Mk 62 Quickstrike, представляющих собой комплект для переоборудования в мины авиационных бомб серии Mk 80 (калибров 500, 1000 и 2000 фунтов). Переоборудованные мины, оснащаемые соответствующим блоком взрывателей TDD (Target Detection Device) сбрасываются с подвесок самолетов на малой высоте аналогично авиационным бомбам. Для постановки мин Quickstrike штатно используются палубные истребители Boeing F/A-18 и базовые патрульные самолеты Lockheed P-3C авиации ВМС США, а также стратегические бомбардировщики Rockwell B-1B и Boeing B-52H ВВС США.

    В варианте Quickstrike-J мина дополняется модулем инерциально-спутниковой коррекции, по сути заимствованным с управляемых авиабомб JDAM GBU-31, что позволяет резко повысить точность минной постановки.

    Мина Mk 64 Quickstrike-J выполняется путем переоборудования бомбы Mk 84 калибром 2000 фунтов в двух вариантах - Mk 64-J Mod 0, использующем стандартный блок неконтактных взрывателей MK 57 TTD, имеющийся в ВМС США в больших количествах, и в варианте Mk 64-J Mod 3 с новым блоком неконтактных взрывателей Mk 71 TTD (его детали не раскрываются). Эти же взрыватели используются и в "традиционных" минах Mk 62 Quickstrike. Сообщается, что испытания мин Mk 64 Quickstrike-J продемонстрировали, что их КВО постановки по заданной точке на дне моря не превышает 6 метров, что является "беспрецедентной" точностью. Испытания производились сбросом с бомбардировщика В-52Н.

    Другим новым вариантом морской мины высокоточной постановки является GBU-62 Quickstrike-ER, представляющая собой переоборудованную в мину 500-фунтовую авиабомбу Mk 82, дополнительно оснащенную австралийским модулем коррекции и планирования Winged JDAM-ER. Дальность сброса Quickstrike-ER достигает нескольких десятков километров, что позволяет сбрасывать мины без входа в зону ПВО противника, не говоря уже о значительном повышении скрытности постановки. Мины такжн оснащаются теми же блоками неконтактных вхрывателей Mk 57 TTD и Mk 71 TTD. Тихоокеанское командование США произвело успешные испытания Quickstrike-ER с бомбардировщика В-52Н в сентябре 2014 года.

    По мнению автора статьи, Mk 64 Quickstrike-J и GBU-62 Quickstrike-ER представляют собой крупнейший качественный скачок в развитии авиационных морских мин со времени начала применения Люфтваффе в 1939 году авиационных неконтактных магнитных мин.



    Новые американские авиационные морские донные неконтактные мины высокоточной постановки Mk 64 Quickstrike-J на основе 2000-фунтовой авиационной бомбы Mk 84 - вверху Mk 64-J Mod 0, использующая стандартный блок неконтактных взрывателей Mk 57 TTD, внизу Mk 64-J Mod 3 с новым блоком неконтактных взрывателей Mk 71 TTD (с) ВМС США



    500-фунтовые авиационные бомбы Mk 82, переоборудованные в мины Mk 62 Quickstrike с оснащением блоками неконтактных взрывателей Mk 57 TTD (две слева) и новым Mk 71 TTD (справа) (с) Mike Pietrucha



    Стратегический бомбардировщик Boeing B-52H Stratofortress (номер ВВС США 60-0031/OT, серийный номер 464396) из состава 49-й испытательной эскадрильи 53-го крыла ВВС США с шестью подвешенными на пилонах для испытательного сброса новыми американскими авиационными морскими донными неконтактными минами высокоточной постановки Mk 64 Quickstrike-J на основе 2000-фунтовой авиационной бомбы Mk 84 - справа Mk 64-J Mod 0, слева Mk 64-J Mod 3. В настоящее время В-52Н способен максимально нести 12 мин Mk 64 Quickstrike-J на внешних подвесках. В дальнейшем планируется доработать под несение этих мин барабанную револьверную пусковую установку в бомбоотсеке В-52Н, что позволит самолету суммарно нести до 20 мин. Барксдейл (с) ВВС США"

Американские авиационные морские мины высокоточной постановки - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Военное ведомство собирается переоборудовать 80 авиационных управляемых ракет "воздух-земля" Х-25МП в вариант Х-25МЛ с ремонтом лазерной ГСН 24Н1.



Стоимость переоборудования одной ракеты - 839 570 рублей.

P.S. Любители железа в документации найдут полное описание процесса переоборудования со схемами."

Подробнее : Переоборудование авиационных ракет - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## ПСП

Авиабомбы.  С сайта "Ок"  :   735 бап (Карши)

----------


## Fencer

Пуск КСР-2 с Ту-16К-26 183-го мрап (а/д Кневичи) на полигоне мыс Тык...

----------


## Fencer

Подготовка КСР-2 к пуску в 1-й аэ 183-го мрап (а/д Кневичи)...

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 6 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Национальное управление ядерной безопасности (НУЯБ) при Министерстве энергетики США и американские ВВС провели ранее в текущем месяце испытания двух модификаций атомной бомбы B61 ("Би-61"). Об этом сообщила в четверг пресс-служба НУЯБ.

Сброшены с бомбардировщиков-"невидимок"

Как она уточнила, были проведены испытания боезарядов B61-7 и B61-11. Одна бомба B61-7 и одна B61-11, не оснащенные ядерными боевыми частями, были сброшены на полигоне Тонопа (штат Невада) с двух стратегических бомбардировщиков-"невидимок" B-2A Spirit (Би-2-эй "Спирит").

Эти самолеты сконструированы с использованием технологии stealth (англ. "незаметность"), которая делает их малозаметными для радиолокационных станций противника. Каждый такой бомбардировщик, способный преодолевать 13 тыс. км без дозаправки в воздухе и свыше 18 тыс. км с одной дозаправкой, стоит $2 млрд и входит в состав ядерной триады США.

Как пояснило НУЯБ, на сброшенных боезарядах была установлена аппаратура, фиксирующая как параметры их полета с целью установления точности и надежности бомб, так и другие данные. Анализ собранной информации позволяет сделать вывод о том, что оба испытания прошли успешно, заявило НУЯБ.

Программа модернизации

Бомба B61 существует в виде модификаций (B61-3, -4, -7, -10 и -11). На смену первым четырем из них в рамках программы модернизации должна прийти одна - B61-12. Она будет отличаться от предшественницы, в частности, отсутствием парашюта и наличием новой хвостовой части с инерциальной системой наведения, увеличивающей точность применения. Бомбу B61-11 предполагается списать в 2030-х годах.

Как объявило 1 августа НУЯБ, США уже приступили к налаживанию производственно-технологического процесса модернизации B61. Это означает, что длившийся последние четыре года этап инженерного проектирования и опытно-конструкторских работ в рамках плана модернизации боезаряда B61 завершен. Работы по модернизации этой бомбы переходят в финальную стадию, предшествующую непосредственно серийному производству, уточнило НУЯБ.

При этом оно подтвердило, что первую модернизированную бомбу B61-12 планируется, как информировало в прошлом НУЯБ, создать "в 2020 финансовом году".

Первая управляемая атомная бомба США

Первое испытание B61-12 прошло 1 июля 2015 года. Как отметил тогда в интервью кореспонденту ТАСС директор информационных проектов, касающихся ядерной сферы, в авторитетной Федерации американских ученых Ханс Кристенсен, НУЯБ "изображает испытание просто как часть работ по ее (B61) обновлению в целях содержания в исправном состоянии". Однако, убежден эксперт, "в действительности" эта деятельность представляет собой "разработку первой управляемой бомбы свободного падения" в арсенале США, расширение возможностей B61. Если принимать во внимание, что бомбу B61-12 сможет нести американский истребитель-бомбардировщик пятого поколения F-35 и что "в начале 2020-х годов" такие боеприпасы намечается разместить в Европе, то нужно делать вывод о "наиболее существенной ядерной модернизации НАТО с 1980-х годов", сказал Кристенсен.

Между тем, как заявлял в июле 2015 года заместитель министра обороны России Анатолий Антонов, испытание В61-12, по оценкам Москвы, проводилось для отработки ее применения с бомбардировщиков НАТО, размещенных в Европе. Это свидетельствует о желании Вашингтона сохранить в Европе ядерные средства, способные достигать российской территории, указал замминистра. Антонов обратил внимание на то, что B61-12 представляет собой бомбу двойного назначения: она может являться элементом как стратегических наступательных вооружений при доставке тяжелыми бомбардировщиками, так и нестратегическим ядерным боезарядом при использовании самолетами тактической авиации. Замглавы военного ведомства России охарактеризовал такие действия американской стороны в нынешней ситуации как носящие откровенно провокационный характер и идущие вразрез с заверениями Вашингтона о стремлении к полному ядерному разоружению.

В свою очередь, вашингтонский научно-исследовательский Центр имени Генри Стимсона выпустил 14 августа новый доклад, в котором подверг критике программу модернизации B61, реализуемую НУЯБ. В соответствии с российско-американским Договором о мерах по дальнейшему сокращению и ограничению стратегических наступательных вооружений (Новым ДСНВ), США осуществляют "небольшие сокращения" числа оперативно развернутых боезарядов, но одновременно "планируют создать широкий спектр новых средств доставки, ядерных вооружений и ядерных производственных объектов", пишут авторы исследования - сооснователь Центра им. Генри Стимсона Барри Блекмэн и один из его научных сотрудников Лейси Хили."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - США провели испытания двух модификаций атомной бомбы B61


   

Подробнее : 

НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ СБОРНИК, ВООРУЖЕНИЯ, ВОЕННАЯ ТЕХНИКА, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ СБОРНИК, СОВРЕМЕННОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ, ИСТОРИЯ РАЗВИТИЯ ОПК, БАСТИОН ВТС, НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН, ЖУРНАЛ, СБОРНИК, ВПК, АРМИИ, ВЫСТАВКИ, САЛОНЫ, ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ, НОВОСТ

----------


## OKA

" Цена 12 модели


b61-acoustic-test
Updated B61 Nuclear Bomb to Cost $8.25 Billion

Американские ядерщики дали уточненную оценку стоимости программы B61-12 в своей части: чуть более $8,25 млрд., что вместе с $1,3 млрд. у военных дает более $9,5 млрд.

Оттуда же на память:

"Стратегия 3 + 2"

    пять существующих боеголовок для БР "консолидируются" в три новых взаимозаменяемых боеголовки (IW-1, IW-2, IW-3)

    пять типов боезарядов для бомб и крылатых ракет - в две заменяющих конструкции: W80-4 и B61-12

Надо, надо все же найти время и изучить подходы NNSA к поддержанию, реконсктрукции и модернизации физпакетов. С той же Z-машиной разобраться попробовать...

Кстати, в конце заметки на defensenews опять немного пинают LRSO )) "

Цена 12 модели: de_la_mitrio

----------


## OKA

"О том как разрабатывали "изделия 602" и что произошло в небе над полигоном Новая земля - в материале ТАСС"

  

Познавательная статья :

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Царь-бомба": как СССР показал миру "Кузькину мать"

----------


## OKA

"Канадский дайвер, возможно, нашел атомную бомбу Mark 4, которую ВВС США потеряли над Тихим океаном 66 лет назад, сообщает Guardian.

Недавно канадские СМИ сообщили, что в районе архипелага Хайда-Гуаи дайвер Шон Смиричински нашел некий объект, который принял за НЛО.

О том, что это американская атомная бомба, потерянная США в 1950-м году первыми сделали предположение местные жители.

В феврале 1950 года бомбардировщик B-36 ВВС США выполнял в этом регионе тренировочный полет с авиабомбой на борту. По неизвестной до сих пор причине у самолета загорелись сразу три из шести двигателей. В результате экипаж был вынужден сбросить находившуюся на борту атомную бомбу в океан и покинуть самолет.

Власти США утверждают, что бомба не была оснащена плутониевым зарядом. Все попытки отыскать утерянное смертоносное оружие, были безуспешны.

Дайвер Шон Смиричински ознакомился в интернете со снимками утерянного атомного заряда Mark 4 и заметил определенное сходство с увиденным под водой объектом. О находке он заявил в минобороны Канады.

Канадское правительство уже отреагировало на сообщение и заявило, что в ближайшее время к месту находки будет отправлен корабль ВМС Канады. Специалисты намерены выяснить, представляет ли боеприпас угрозу и следует ли поднимать его на поверхность."

https://rg.ru/2016/11/05/kanadskij-d...uiu-bombu.html

   

Tailhook Topics: Getting It Right

Mark Iv Special Weapon, An Atomic Bomb. This Was The First Standard Stock Photo, Royalty Free Image: 69398342 - Alamy

----------


## OKA

"ОДАБ-500ПМ в Сирии
Боевое применение ОДАБ-500ПМ - объемно-детонирующей авиационной бомбы калибра 500 кг,  предназначенной для поражения живой силы, промышленных сооружений, в Сирии.



В носовой части находится сложное электромеханическое устройство, предназначеное для боевого взвода и распыления взрывчатого вещества. Бомба содержит 193 кг высокоэнергитической летучей жидкости. В хвостовой части размещен тормозной парашют. После сброса бомбы, через установленное время начинается распыление боевого вещества. Полученный аэрозоль преобразуется в газо-воздушную смесь, которая за тем подрывается взрывателем. Взрыв образует черезвычайно мощную волну избыточного давления. Эффективный радиус действия взрывной полны против живой силы противника на открытой местности составляет 30 метров, против авиационной техники на стоянках - 30 метров и против живой силы в окопах и полевых сооружениях - 25 метров.






На видео хорошо видна панорама взрыва ОДАБ в тихую погоду с мощной вспышкой и образцово-показательным грибом.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ysfObbFi7s 

На видео хорошо видна картина обгорания парашютов ОДАБ."

  

ОДАБ-500ПМ в Сирии: diana_mihailova

Картинки страдальцев, парты, раскрытые детские журналы относятся к пропаганде)) Бородатые мотоциклисты- смелые)) Под бомбёжками туды-сюды катаются)) Байкеры поди))

----------


## OKA

"По ту сторону сверхзвука.  Военные конструируют гиперзвуковое оружие


X-51A Waverider
Изображение: US Air Force / Wikipedia

Военные осваивают гиперзвук: сразу несколько направлений разработки ударного вооружения, подразумевающего управляемое перемещение на высокой скорости. Гиперзвуковые летательные аппараты (ГЗЛА) способны стать эффективными боевыми средствами как для ядерной войны, так и для обычной. «Лента.ру» публикует краткий обзор военных гиперзвуковых программ.

Гиперзвуковыми называются скорости передвижения, превышающие 5 чисел Маха (скоростей звука). Если отказаться от чисто схоластической трактовки ГЗЛА, по которой к ним нужно относить все космические аппараты, в том числе возвращаемые космопланы, а также боевые блоки межконтинентальных ракет на конечном участке траектории, оставшиеся прикладные программы военного назначения можно грубо разделить на две категории.

Первая — гиперзвуковое боевое оснащение баллистических ракет, обладающее сложной траекторией движения и создающее новые возможности как с точки зрения преодоления ПРО, так и для создания высокоточных неядерных систем. Вторая — высокоскоростные крылатые ракеты с воздушным и морским стартом.

Это, естественно, далеко не все виды возможного боевого применения ГЗЛА. Однако эта отрасль находится в начале пути, и возможные виды гиперзвуковых систем сейчас только прорабатываются, параллельно с оценками преимуществ, которые дает новая технология на поле боя. Эти два направления продвинулись дальше других, и, скорее всего, именно там мы увидим первые серийные образцы ГЗЛА, принятые на вооружение.
Лаборатории-носители

Интереснейшим видом ГЗЛА является платформа, запускаемая баллистической ракетой и способная к маневрированию в атмосфере на большой скорости. Объяснять преимущества этой схемы вряд ли требуется, это перспективный боевой блок межконтинентальных ракет, способный противостоять ПРО. Или, по мере развития технологии, управляемый носитель нескольких блоков — фактически суборбитальный ядерный бомбардировщик, следующее поколение ступеней разведения.

При этом управление подразумевает и повышение точности, что сразу переводит этот тип ГЗЛА из категории чисто ядерного средства поражения в высокоточный инструмент «мгновенного глобального удара» неядерными средствами. Возможности платформы очевидны, и странно было бы ее не отрабатывать.

В данный момент США разрабатывают два параллельных решения этого типа — одно по линии DARPA и ВВС (FALCON), другое финансируется армией (AHW).

В проекте FALCON рассматривается целый комплекс решений, на выходе которых должны получится технологии создания маневрирующего суборбитального аппарата с полезной нагрузкой до полутонны. Прототип HTV-2 в рамках FALCON испытывался дважды — в апреле и в августе 2010 года — с космической ракеты-носителя Minotaur IV. Оба раза с успешно стартовавшим аппаратом терялась связь: в первом испытании на 9-й минуте полета (из 30 минут полетной программы), во втором — на 26-й.


Изображение блока AHW, распространяемое американскими военными
Изображение: US Army


Изображение аппарата HTV-2, создаваемого по программе FALCON
Изображение: DARPA / Wikipedia


Официальное китайское изображение блока WU-14 (DF-ZF).
Фото: Wikipedia

AHW — это более простой ГЗЛА, который в Пентагоне склонны квалифицировать как планирующую гиперзвуковую бомбу. AHW испытывался дважды: в 2011-м и 2014-м. В первый раз аппарат успешно прошел 3700 километров на скоростях до 8 Махов и на высоте до 100 километров. Во второй раз прототип развалился на четвертой секунде после отделения от ракеты-носителя.

Российские работы в этой области ведутся довольно давно. Известно, что в Реутовском НПО машиностроения в самом конце 1980-х годов разрабатывался ракетный комплекс «Альбатрос», частью которого должен был стать планирующий крылатый боевой блок, способный выполнять маневр уклонения при преодолении ПРО.

В данный момент то же самое НПО машиностроения работает по так называемой «теме 4202», которую можно осторожно (в силу скудости сведений, сопровождаемых обильным дезинформированием) охарактеризовать как разработку следующего поколения управляемых боевых блоков. Изделие планируют устанавливать на новые тяжелые ракеты «Сармат».

Разрабатываемый объект носит наименование «аэробаллистическое гиперзвуковое боевое оснащение» (АГБО), его испытания ведутся с 2011 года с использованием переоборудованных ракет УР-100Н УТТХ, запускаемых из позиционного района Домбаровский (Оренбургская область). Первые старты, возможно, проводились с Байконура. Точных данных о количестве испытаний нет, но как минимум в 2015-2016 годах их состоялось три.

Последним в эту гонку включился Китай. В течение 2014-2016 годов американская разведка зафиксировала семь испытательных пусков в рамках разработки управляемого боевого блока (сперва обозначался как WU-14, далее как DF-ZF).

Особенность устройства в том, что, по предположению американских аналитиков, он может устанавливаться не только на межконтинентальные ракеты, но и на ракеты средней дальности. В сочетании с повышением точности за счет маневрирования это позволяет использовать их как боевую часть «национального китайского оружия» — противокорабельных баллистических ракет, предназначенных для атаки авианосных ударных соединений ВМС США.
Такие же, но быстрее

Идея увеличить маршевую скорость крылатых ракет — естественная линия развития этих систем оружия, подразумевающая, в том числе, и преодоление систем ПВО/ПРО. Как только гипотетическая скорость образцов шагнула за 5 Махов, сразу возникло новое боевое средство, также вписанное в концепцию «мгновенного глобального удара» (в том числе и неядерными средствами).

В США ведется разработка прототипа X-51 Waverider. Это крылатая ракета воздушного базирования длиной 7,6 метра со скоростью «более 5 Махов» (по оценкам до 6-7) и дальностью до 740 километров. В 2010-2013 годах были проведены четыре испытания X-51, из которых только последнее оказалось полностью успешным (первое считается частично успешным, второе и третье провалились).

Сейчас в проекте наметилась пауза, научно-технический задел по X-51 планируется использовать в разработке HSSW (High Speed Strike Weapon — «высокоскоростного ударного оружия»). Это следующий проект гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты со скоростью до 6 Махов и дальностью 900-1100 километров, умещающейся во внутреннем отсеке бомбардировщика B-2 или на подвеске истребителя F-35. Ориентировочный выход на готовый образец — начало 2020-х годов.


X-51 Waverider на подвеске под крылом B-52
Фото: U.S. Air Force / Chad Bellay / Wikipedia

Российская разработка гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты находится в не до конца ясном состоянии. С одной стороны, утверждения о создании такого оружия продолжаются, правда сроки ввода отнесены на середину 2020-х. В частности, в открытых источниках появляются патенты, непосредственно связанные с этой темой (соотношение содержания этих патентов с задачами по защите гостайны мы оценивать не беремся).

С другой стороны, проект ракеты «Циркон-С», первые сообщения о котором появились около 2011 года (сама разработка явно начата раньше), по ряду сведений столкнулся с трудностями технического характера, хотя и продолжается. По действующим планам эти ракеты должны быть переданы на вооружение флота уже к концу 2010-х годов, в рамках модернизации тяжелых атомных ракетных крейсеров проекта 1144. Ракетный комплекс заявляется как межвидовой, что, вероятно, подразумевает морское и воздушное базирование. Испытания прототипов ведутся как минимум с 2012 года.

Есть отдельные сообщения о разработке гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты и в КНР, однако подробности на этот счет крайне скудны.
Основные проблемы создания ГЗЛА

Разработка ГЗЛА в военных целях ведется уже давно. Первые космопланы (которые мы договорились не рассматривать, но упомянуть можем) начали проектировать еще в конце 1950-х — скажем, американский X-20 Dyna Soar. Их наследники работают и сейчас — тот же американский X-37, уже неоднократно летавший на орбиту (по оценкам генконструктора концерна «Алмаз-Антей» Павла Созинова, аппарат может нести до трех ядерных боевых блоков).

Второй подход к снаряду состоялся уже в 1980-е, здесь определенный задел создал Советский Союз. В первую очередь надо упомянуть НИР «Холод» и «Холод-2», а также аппарат «Игла». По этим направлениям создавались летающие лаборатории для отработки гиперзвуковой тематики. Параллельно разрабатывалась стратегическая гиперзвуковая ракета «Метеорит» и ракета Х-90, известная как ГЭЛА.


Летающая лаборатория «Холод»
Фото: testpilot.ru

Тем не менее практические результаты были сравнительно невелики (в отличие от «научно-технического задела»), и уже при третьей итерации гиперзвуковой гонки (в 2000-е) участники столкнулись все с теми же проблемами, которые придется решать на серийной технике.

Основной проблемой гиперзвуковых скоростей является нагрузка на конструкционные материалы. Создание ГЗЛА требует разработки целого комплекса решений, включающих применение жаропрочных материалов (сплавов и керамик). Важная часть этой задачи — поиск новых материалов для прямоточных двигателей.

ГЗЛА движется в плазменном облаке, что, помимо агрессивной среды для конструкционных материалов, создает сложности с аппаратурой управления и, в частности, с реализацией самонаведения (если это потребуется).

Помимо этих есть и второстепенные трудности, связанные, например, с тем, что прямоточные маршевые двигатели гиперзвуковых крылатых ракет плохо подходят для работы на меньших скоростях и высотах.

Отмеченные в начале 2010-х годов заминки в проектировании и испытаниях гиперзвуковых крылатых ракет как в США, так и в России показывают, что эти проблемы пока далеки от преодоления. При этом темпы разработки гиперзвукового боевого оснащения ракет оцениваются как более высокие, из чего можно сделать аккуратный вывод о том, что первым серийным гиперзвуковым оружием станут все-таки маневрирующие боевые блоки.

Константин Богданов"

Познавательная статья : 

https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/11/12/hypersonic/

----------


## OKA

Ещё про гиперзвуковое из жыжы)) :

"Способ поражения надводных и наземных целей гиперзвуковой крылатой ракетой        nortwolf_sam        November 28th, 11:32

    СПОСОБ ПОРАЖЕНИЯ НАДВОДНЫХ И НАЗЕМНЫХ ЦЕЛЕЙ ГИПЕРЗВУКОВОЙ КРЫЛАТОЙ РАКЕТОЙ И УСТРОЙСТВО ДЛЯ ЕГО ОСУЩЕСТВЛЕНИЯ

    Патент:

    (19) RU (11) 2579409 (13) C1

    Статус: действует (последнее изменение статуса: 18.04.2016)

    (72) Автор(ы):
    Бердников Борис Семенович (RU),
    Дергачев Александр Анатольевич (RU),
    Зубков Сергей Иванович (RU),
    Ковалев Алексей Викторович (RU),
    Леонов Александр Георгиевич (RU),
    Лобзов Николай Николаевич (RU),
    Прохорчук Юрий Алексеевич (RU)

    (73) Патентообладатель(и):
    Акционерное общество "Военно-промышленная корпорация "Научно-производственное объединение машиностроения" (АО "ВПК "НПО машиностроения ") (RU)

    (57) Реферат:
    Изобретение относится к гиперзвуковым крылатым ракетам (ГПКР), оснащенным гиперзвуковым прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем (ГПВРД). ГПКР содержит маршевую ступень с конструкцией, построенной на основе двух модулей. Первый модуль является боевым и выполнен в виде планера маршевой ступени ГПКР. Второй - модуль маршевой силовой установки, объединяет в себе воздухозаборник, камеру сгорания, сопло, пневмогидравлическую систему и устройства, обеспечивающие работу ГПВРД. Второй модуль закреплен под фюзеляжем боевого модуля по пакетной (параллельной) схеме с возможностью его отделения в полете по команде БАСУ. После обнаружения и определения координат цели в точке траектории, вычисляемой бортовой аппаратурой системы управления (БАСУ), по команде БАСУ производится отделение силовой установки (СУ) ГПКР, а поражение цели осуществляется планирующим боевым модулем. Техническим результатом изобретения является расширение области применения ракет с ГПВРД. 2 н. и 1 з.п. ф-лы, 4 ил.



    Изобретение относится к области ракетной техники, а более конкретно к гиперзвуковым крылатым ракетам, оснащенным гиперзвуковым прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем (ГПВРД). Изобретение описывает способ применения и устройство гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты (ГПКР), позволяющие решить проблему выполнения боевой задачи по поражению наземных и надводных целей такой ракетой.

    Известен гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат Х-51, оснащенный ГПВРД с подфюзеляжным воздухозаборником, который является демонстратором технологий. Х-51 проходил летные испытания с целью отработки технологий, применяемых при создании ГПКР. В ходе испытаний аппарат отделялся от авиационного носителя на скорости, соответствующей 0,8М, и высоте 15,2 км, далее он разгонялся отделяемой твердотопливной стартово-разгонной ступенью до скоростей, соответствующих числу М=4,5-4,8. Затем производился запуск ГПВРД, после чего аппарат набирал высоту около 30 км и совершал полет, поддерживая скорость около 5М. После завершения полета на заданной высоте планом испытаний предусматривалось выключение силовой установки и падение аппарата (по материалам 17th AIAA International Space Planes and Hypersonic Systems and Technologies Conference).

    Данный способ применения летательного аппарата, а также его устройство по технической сущности наиболее близки к предмету предлагаемого изобретения несмотря на то, что создателями Х-51 не решались задачи непосредственного поражения наземных или надводных целей, поскольку вход в плотные слои атмосферы разогнанного на высоте до числа М=5 и более аппарата с ГПВРД сопряжен с вероятностью последовательного разрушения его силовой установки и планера еще до достижения объекта поражения.

    Описываемое изобретение призвано максимально использовать боевой потенциал ГПКР с ГПВРД, а летательный аппарат, рассмотренный выше, принят авторами в качестве ближайшего аналога.

    Для решения проблемы применения на перспективных образцах ракетного вооружения ГПВРД необходима силовая установка (СУ), которая в полной мере будет соответствовать всем предъявляемым к ней требованиям.

    Особенностью маршевой траектории ракет с ГПВРД является наличие основного высотного участка полета, например, на высоте Н=30 км с постоянной скоростью, соответствующей числу М=6. Перед поражением надводного или наземного объекта ГПКР необходимо снизиться до высоты расположения цели (для надводных целей 10 м, а для наземных в диапазоне высот от 0 до 4000 м) и при этом произвести снижение скорости полета для уменьшения аэродинамических нагрузок и обеспечения приемлемых характеристик управляемости.

    Следует отметить, что расчетным режимом для ГПВРД являются условия маршевого полета на большой высоте с поддержанием расчетной маршевой скорости, а необходимость снижения высоты и скорости полета создает трудно разрешимые технические проблемы, связанные с тем, что:

    - двигатель, предназначенный для выполнения гиперзвукового маршевого полета на большой высоте, не способен продолжать работу на низковысотных участках траектории, сопряженных с уменьшением полетного числа М, отсюда следует, что к наземной или надводной цели ракета должна будет подходить с неработающим двигателем;

    - характеристики устойчивости и управляемости ГПКР с неработающим ГПВРД значительно ухудшаются, становится возможной потеря устойчивости;

    - также существует опасность разрушения конструкции ГПВРД из-за повышения давления в проточной части двигателя при снижении ГПКР с маршевой высоты перед поражением цели.

    Наличие нерасчетных режимов для высотного ГПВРД приводит к тому, что для обеспечения возможности полета ГПКР требуется регулируемая силовая установка (СУ), у которой воздухозаборник, проточная часть и сопло двигателя будут выполнены с возможностью изменения их формы в широком диапазоне геометрических параметров. Подобные решения необходимо реализовать для создания ГПВРД работоспособного в широком диапазоне параметров набегающего потока. Изменение формы воздухозаборника, камеры сгорания и сопла двигателя возможно только при применении сложных устройств регулирования.

    Указанные выше устройства должны обеспечивать работу СУ в широком диапазоне скоростей и высот полета путем непрерывного, адаптивного к условиям полета регулирования геометрических параметров газовоздушного тракта и подачи топлива, по существу, трансформируя СУ с ГПВРД со сверхзвуковым течением в СУ с обычным ПВРД с дозвуковым течением.

    Решение столь сложной технико-технологической задачи в условиях жестких массогабаритных ограничений, предъявляемых к системам вооружения, представляется нецелесообразным.

    Задачей, решаемой изобретением, является создание способа применения боевой ГПКР с ГПВРД для поражения наземных и надводных целей в условиях ограничений, налагаемых на полет силовой установкой ракеты.

    Указанная цель достигается тем, что в отличие от известного способа поражения цели ГПКР, заключающегося в выведении ракеты на заданные высоту и скорость полета стартово-разгонной ступенью (СРС), отделении СРС, запуске маршевого ГПВРД, активном полете на расчетной высоте в направлении цели, поиске, захвате и поражении цели, в заявленном изобретении после обнаружения и определения координат цели в точке траектории, вычисляемой бортовой аппаратурой системы управления (БАСУ), по команде БАСУ производится выключение ГПВРД с последующим отделением силовой установки от маршевой ступени путем срабатывания пироустройств, а поражение цели осуществляется планирующим боевым модулем, корректирующим свою траекторию по данным системы самонаведения.

    Предлагаемый способ позволяет реализовать боевые возможности ракеты при стрельбе по цели, минимизировав время подхода к ней за счет высокой маршевой скорости полета ГПКР.

    Отделение силовой установки приведет к уменьшению лобового сопротивления, а следовательно, к увеличению продолжительности участка планирования, боевой модуль будет способен выдерживать большие допустимые перегрузки, а следовательно, обладать лучшей управляемостью. Также отделение СУ приведет к значительному уменьшению эффективной поверхности рассеяния боевого модуля, а следовательно, к уменьшению его заметности, что особенно важно при подходе к цели.

    Для осуществления данного способа поражения цели в известном устройстве гиперзвукового летательного аппарата, содержащего твердотопливную стартово-разгонную ступень (СРС) и маршевую ступень с подфюзеляжным воздухозаборником гиперзвукового прямоточного воздушно-реактивного двигателя на жидком углеводородном топливе, включающую в себя СУ, содержащую воздухозаборник, камеру сгорания, сопло, пневмогидравлическую систему и устройства, обеспечивающие работу ГПВРД, заявляемым изобретением предложено маршевую ступень ГПКР строить на основе двух модулей, первый из которых является боевым и выполнен в виде планера маршевой ступени ГПКР, а второй - в виде модуля маршевой силовой установки, объединяющего в себе все вышеперечисленные устройства СУ и закрепленного под фюзеляжем боевого модуля по пакетной (параллельной) схеме с возможностью его отделения в полете по команде БАСУ. При этом модуль силовой установки (МСУ) закреплен под фюзеляжем боевого модуля пироустройствами, а для обеспечения подачи в модуль силовой установки маршевого топлива и управляющих команд он соединен с боевым модулем разрывными гидро- и электроразъемами.

    Предлагаемое устройство ГПКР позволяет решить проблемы, связанные с созданием боевого гиперзвукового аппарата путем специальной конструкции ракеты, позволяющей отделить от нее маршевую силовую установку, тем самым избежав необходимости совершать полет с ГПВРД на заведомо нерасчетных режимах. Кроме того, объединение в единый модуль воздухозаборника, камеры сгорания, сопла, теплообменника и пневмогидравлической системы позволит существенно снизить стартовую массу ГПКР, поскольку его конструкцией будут восприниматься только нагрузки, действующие на участках разгона и активного (с работающим ГПВРД) полета.

    Модульное исполнение СУ позволит производить ее автономную наземную отработку и повысит надежность установки в целом.

    Сущность предлагаемого устройства проиллюстрирована на фиг. 1÷3. На фиг. 1 представлен общий вид стартовой ступени ГПКР, на фиг. 2 - компоновка маршевой ступени ГПКР. На фиг. 3 показан общий вид боевого модуля. На фиг. 4 проиллюстрировано разделение боевого модуля и МСУ после окончания активного участка полета, где в сечении А-А показано расположение пироустройств в фюзеляже (19).

    Стартовая ступень ГПКР (1) выполнена по нормальной аэродинамической схеме с плюсообразным оперением стартово-разгонной ступени.

    Ступень стартовая содержит стартово-разгонную ступень и маршевую ступень (2) с двухкилевым оперением и крыльями, установленными на фюзеляже, имеющем продольную плоскость симметрии. Под фюзеляжем боевого модуля маршевой ступени закреплен по параллельной схеме модуль силовой установки (3) с воздухозаборником (4), пилонным узлом (5), камерой сгорания (6) и соплом (7). Крепление МСУ осуществляется с помощью пироустройств (8 и 9), подача управляющих команд для силовой установки осуществляется с помощью разрывного электроразъема (10), а питание маршевым топливом осуществляется через разрывной гидроразъем (11).

    В носовой части фюзеляжа боевого модуля (12) располагается бортовая аппаратура системы управления. В среднем отсеке фюзеляжа (13) размещены топливный бак и отсек полезной нагрузки. К хвостовому отсеку (14) крепится стартово-разгонная ступень (15).

    Указанное устройство функционирует следующим образом.

    После отделения от носителя производится запуск СРС и вывод ГПКР на маршевые скорость и высоту полета. Далее производится отделение СРС, и одновременно с этим начинается подача пускового топлива в камеру сгорания силовой установки из бака, расположенного в ее корпусе (16). Поступающее из этого бака топливо, воспламеняясь при помощи пирозапала (17), запускает силовую установку и подготавливает ее к работе на основном топливе, размещенном в среднем отсеке фюзеляжа. Затем производится запуск ГПВРД и ракета начинает маршевый полет.

    После окончания активного участка полета силовая установка отделяется от боевого модуля. Участок траектории, связанный с планированием и поражением цели, преодолевает боевой модуль (18).

    Таким образом, данное изобретение позволяет расширить область применения ракет с ГПВРД."




Способ поражения надводных и наземных целей гиперзвуковой крылатой ракетой - nortwolf_sam

----------


## OKA

"Рендер авиационной бомбы G-CLAW



Textron Systems

Американская компания Textron Systems Weapon & Sensor Systems провела успешные испытания доработанной миниатюрной авиационной бомбы G-CLAW. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, во время испытаний боеприпас с высокой точностью поразил как неподвижную, так и движущуюся наземную цель. При этом использовались системы наведения по GPS и по лазерному лучу.

Сегодня некоторые страны заинтересованы в использовании миниатюрных боеприпасов, которые можно было бы подвешивать на самолеты, изначально для этого не приспособленные, и небольшие беспилотные летательные аппараты. Несмотря на свои небольшие размеры боеприпасы должны обладать относительно высокими поражающими свойствами.

Разработка бомбы G-CLAW ведется с 2014 года. Она представляет собой планирующий боеприпас массой всего 22,7 килограмма. Длина бомбы составляет 104 сантиметра. G-CLAW совместима с трубной системой сброса самолетов огневой поддержки AC-130W Stinger II. По данным разработчика, новую бомбу также можно применять с турбовинтовых самолетов Cessna Caravan и небольших беспилотников типа RQ-7 Shadow.

Испытания новой бомбы состоялись на полигоне «Юма» в Аризоне в октябре прошлого года, однако известно об этом стало только сейчас. Бомбы сбрасывали с самолета Cessna Caravan, оборудованного системой лазерной подсветки цели. Во время испытаний круговое вероятное отклонение боеприпаса составило один метр (более половины боеприпасов упали на расстоянии не более одного метра от цели).

В режиме лазерного наведения движущаяся цель находилась на удалении двух и более километров от самолета. Высоты сброса боеприпасов не уточняются.

В ноябре 2015 года командование ВВС США заказало разработку легких корректируемых планирующих авиационных бомб с полуактивной головкой наведения, инерциальной и GPS системами коррекции. Согласно требованиям военных, новый боеприпас при сбросе с высоты трех тысяч метров и более должен уметь поражать наземные цели, движущиеся со скоростью до 120 километров в час.

Отклонение в режиме «сбросил и забыл» должно составлять не более пяти метров от цели и не более одного метра в случае наведения по лазерному лучу. В первую очередь американских военных интересуют уже созданные образцы авиационных бомб, требующие незначительных доработок.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/02/15/gclaw

----------


## OKA

"Компания Rheinmetall опубликовала данные о том, какими снарядами вооружатся новейшие американские истребители F-35.  6 марта информационное агентство Reuters сообщило о том, что Rheinmetall объявила о подписании первого контракта на поставку боеприпасов военно-воздушным силам США.

Истребитель Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II вооружен 25-мм четырехствольной пушкой GAU-22/A. Орудие устанавливается на истребители F-35 всех модификаций, но лишь в F-35A (используется ВВС США) пушка расположена внутри корпуса самолета, тогда как в F-35B и F-35C (палубные версии) она размещена в подвесном контейнере.

Согласно условиям договора, компания Rheinmetall поставит ВВС США «несколько десятков тысяч снарядов FAP» на сумму $6,5 млн. Поставки будут осуществляться в четыре этапа, а первая отгрузка состоится уже в декабре этого года. В Rheinmetall указывают на то, что в дальнейшем компания рассчитывает существенно нарастить производство, чтобы вооружить почти 2000 истребителей модификации F-35A, которые планируется собрать для ВВС США.


Снаряд PGU-48/B   rheinmetall-defence.com

Истребители F-35A будут вооружены снарядами 25×137 мм Frangible Armour Piercing (FAP), (в ВВС США имеют маркировку PGU-48/B). Согласно техническому описанию, эти снаряды предназначены для уничтожения наземных и воздушных целей, в том числе, бронированных. Внутри PGU-48/B находится вольфрамовый сердечник, который, проникая через препятствие, дробится на мелкие элементы, таким образом расширяя область поражения."

F-35 вооружатся разрывными снарядами | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

" Боевое применение ОФЗАБ-500 с Су-24М2 ВВС Сирии

Сирийская ударная авиация продолжают активно применять против боевиков халифата осколочно-фугасные зажигательные авиабомбы ОФЗАБ-500.

 

Изображения модернизированного фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24М2 с данными боеприпасами появились на страничке Сирийской Арабской армии в Фейсбук.  Впервые данные о применении сирийскими ВВС ОФЗАБ-500 в Сети появились осенью минувшего года.

Данные боеприпасы способны уничтожать живую силу и легкобронированную технику врага. Кроме осколков и ударной волны, объекты поражаются также «высокотемпературным зажигательным полем», проще говоря, создается пресловутый вакуумный эффект.
Бомбардировщики могут применять ОФЗАБ-500 с высоты в 300 м, при максимальной скорости самолета в 1200 км/ч."

Боевое применение ОФЗАБ-500 с Су-24М2 ВВС Сирии: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Американские военные сбросили в Афганистан сверхмощную бомбу, сообщают четверо представителей военного ведомства, которые непосредственно участвовали в миссии.
В четверг, в 7 часов по местному времени, была сброшена сверхмощная бомба GBU-43/B, именуемая MOAB (Massive Ordnance Air Blast Bomb).




MOAB также известна как «мать всех бомб» (Mother of All Bombs). MOAB - это GPS-управляемый боеприпас калибром 21600 фунтов, который является самой мощной неядерной бомбой США.
По данным военных источников, бомба была сброшена самолетом MC-130 Командования специальных операций ВВС.
Они заявили, что целью являются туннели и боевики халифата в Ачинском районе провинции Нангархар.
В настоящее время военные оценивают ущерб. Согласно источникам, генерал Джон Николсон, командующий американскими войсками в Афганистане, подписал приказ о применении этой бомбы.
По словам официальных лиц США, это первый случай использования MOAB на поле боя. Этот боеприпас был разработан во время иракской войны."

США применили в Афганистане сверхмощную бомбу GBU-43/B: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Пока затишье на фронтах, немного познавательного про конструкцию бомб для дронов ИГИл.
Первые варианты собирались из боеприпасов от 40-мм гранатометов. Для стабилизации падения к гранатам прикрепляется воланчик от бадминтона и в качестве конструктива из белого пластика (полиуретана) вытачивался корпус. Кольцо на фото для подвеса к дрону:



Позже видимо исламисты стали испытывать трудности с 40-мм гранатами и перешли на изготовление бомб полностью своими силами. Вот такого вида:

 

Корпус изготавливается инжекцией пластика в пресс-форму.  Взрыватель, он же убойный элемент, самопального изготовления и универсального назначения, применяется в минах для минометов и ручных гранатах. Диаметр 46 мм, конструкция примитивная, которая появилась в 1-ю Мировую. После извлечения предохранительной чеки подпружиненный ударный боек готов наколоть капсюль при сильном ударе. Осколочное воздействие такого боеприпаса сомнительно, как и надежность срабатывания взрывателя, поэтому в показательных видео бомбардировок дронов подобные бомбы почти не показываются. Тем не менее исламисты мастерят вовсю"

https://glav.su/members/36364/


Модельные технологии)) Видимо  часть съёмок "высокоточных" ударов подобными вундервафлями с дронов по танкам, броневикам и скоплениям пехоты, можно объяснить "чудесами монтажа" ))

----------


## OKA

"Малогабаритная китайская управляемая авиационная бомба FT-9 калибра 50 кг        



    На выставке вооружений LIMA-2017 Китай продемонстрировал управляемую бомбу FT-9, носителями которой могут быть как боевые самолеты, так и ударные беспилотники. О гамме авиационного высокоточного оружия со спутниковым наведением, которым располагают ВВС НОАК и которое также предлагается на экспорт, можно узнать из публикуемой ниже таблицы. "



Малогабаритная китайская управляемая авиационная бомба FT-9 калибра 50 кг - Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко

----------


## OKA

"ВВС США отработали учебный ядерный удар по Калининградской области



    Это новая американская ядерная бомба В61-12, недавно принятая на вооружение. Несколько таких "изделий" находились на борту стратегического бомбардировщика В-52, который утром был обнаружен над Балтийским морем вблизи российской границы - пилоты ВВС США в ходе учений НАТО Saer Strike отрабатывали учебный тактический ядерный удар по военным целям в Калининградской области. В воздух был поднят Су-27 из состава дежурных средств ПВО Балтийского флота, осуществивший перехват американского "стратега", после чего В-52 поспешил удалиться прочь. Вот такие они, наши "партнеры"!

    P.S. По словам официального представителя Пентагона Джеффа Дэвиса, стратегический бомбардировщик В-52 выполнял "обычную миссию в международном воздушном пространстве над Балтикой". Он добавил, что информации о том, насколько близко российский истребитель подлетел к B-52, нет. Вместе с тем Дэвис отметил, что подавляющее большинство таких перехватов самолёты ВКС России выполняют "безопасно и профессионально"."

ВВС США отработали учебный ядерный удар по Калининградской области - Военно-политический дневник Игоря Коротченко



Каменты и вставки по тексту здесь :

http://de-la-mitrio.livejournal.com/435812.html

----------


## OKA

" Иранское производство управляемых бомб Sadid-345 с ТВ-наведением для боевых БЛА Shahed-129 (ФОТО)

   

Бомбы с дальностью до 6 км предназанчены для вооружения боевых БЛА иранского производства Shahed-129, которые широко применяются против боевиков халифата в Сирии и Ираке."

Иранское производство управляемых бомб Sadid-345 с ТВ-наведением для боевых БЛА Shahed-129 (ФОТО) : diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Австралийцы завершили первый этап испытаний гиперзвуковой ракеты


HIFiRE
Australian Department of Defence

Исследовательская группа по оборонным науке и технологиям министерства обороны Австралии совместно с Исследовательской лабораторией ВВС США завершили первый этап испытаний перспективной гиперзвуковой ракеты HIFiRE (Hypersonic International Flight Research Experimentation, международная экспериментальная программа исследования гиперзвукового полета). Этот этап включал в себя несколько запусков ракеты, в ходе последнего из которых она сумела развить скорость в 7,5 числа Маха (9,3 тысячи километров в час).

Программа HIFiRE стартовала в 2012 году. Основной ее целью являются исследование и разработка технологий устоявшегося продолжительного гиперзвукового полета. В ходе программы планируется провести испытания гиперзвукового планера, ракеты с гиперзвуковым прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем на скорости в восемь чисел Маха и гиперзвукового летательного аппарата. Аппарат будет испытываться на скорости устоявшегося гиперзвукового полета на скорости в восемь чисел маха.

В перспективе все наработки станут основой для разработки гиперзвукового оружия. Помимо специалистов из Исследовательской группы по оборонным науке и технологиям министерства обороны Австралии и Исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США в проекте принимают участие ученые из Квинслендского университета, а также конструкторы из американского авиастроительного концерна Boeing и британской компании BAE Systems.

Испытания гиперзвуковой ракеты проводились на полигоне в Вумере в Южной Австралии. Многие подробности о ходе испытаний в рамках первого этапа засекречены. Стороны, принимавшие участие в проверках, утверждают, что они прошли успешно. Ранее сообщалось, что на первую половину 2017 года были запланированы два испытания гиперзвуковой ракеты HIFiRE. В начале 2017 года с помощью ракеты планировалось запустить два гиперзвуковых планера.

Планеры должны были быть сделаны из алюминия и получить медные носовые части и передние кромки аэродинамических поверхностей. Как утверждалось, в полете на гиперзвуковой скорости планеры должны были одновременно отделиться от ракеты. При этом один планер должен был уйти вверх от плоскости полета ракеты под углом в 25 градусов, а другой — резко перейти в горизонтальный полет. Таким образом планировалось проверить устойчивость конструкции к перегрузкам при маневрировании на гиперзвуковой скорости.

Кроме того, в 2017 году планировалось провести запуск ракеты с адаптивной системой управления полетом. Работа системы должна была проверяться при скорости в семь чисел Маха и при динамическом давлении до 48 килопаскалей при маневрировании, включая разворот с устоявшимся ускорением и резкую смену курса. Адаптивная система управления полетом должна была контролировать летные параметры ракеты и обеспечивать стабильность и управляемость. Предполагалось, что продолжительность этого полета составит 540 секунд.

В конце 2017 года разработчики намерены проверить новые гиперзвуковые прямоточные воздушно-реактивные двигатели с прямоугольно-эллиптическим внутренним переходом. Эти двигатели будут проверяться во время гиперзвукового полета к земной поверхности с высоты 300 километров. Первая версия таких двигателей проверялась еще в 2015 году. Тогда запуск был произведен в Норвегии. Это испытание оказалось неудачным, поскольку разработчики большую часть полета не получали телеметрические данные.

Гиперзвуковой прямоточный воздушно-реактивный двигатель представляет собой относительно простую конструкцию и состоит из воздухозаборника, камеры сгорания и сопла. Во время полета на гиперзвуковой скорости воздух попадает в воздухозаборник где сжимается и практически без торможения попадает в камеру сгорания, где смешивается с топливом. После этого продукты сгорания образуют реактивную струю. Двигатель начинает работать при скорости в четыре числа Маха, а его теоретический предел составляет 24 числа Маха.

В середине апреля текущего года стало известно, что российские разработчики провели испытания новой гиперзвуковой противокорабельной ракеты «Циркон». Во время испытаний ракета смогла развить маршевую скорость в восемь чисел Маха, что на два числа Маха больше, чем планировалось ранее. Разработка гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты ведется с конца 2000-х годов. Предположительно «Циркон» — двухступенчатая ракета, в которой для набора скорости используется твердотопливный ракетный двигатель.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/07/17/hypersonic

----------


## OKA

"Американская авиация сможет поражать корабли противника с расстояния почти в тысячу километров. 26 июля, портал navaltoday.com  сообщил о том, что ВВС США заказали у корпорации Lockheed Martin первую партию «умных» ракет AGM-158C.

В рамках первого контракта Lockheed Martin поставит ВВС США 23 ракеты AGM-158C LRASM на сумму $86,5 млн (в стоимость также включено техническое обслуживание). Выполняя первый заказ, производитель запустит мелкосерийную сборку ракет нового поколения. В дальнейшем ВВС США планируют нарастить объёмы закупок, что позволит снизить стоимость LRASM.

Принцип работы ракет LRASM




Ракета AGM-158C LRASM (Long Range Anti-Ship Missile — противокорабельная ракета большого радиуса действия) разработана и производится корпорацией Lockheed Martin по заказу Минобороны США. Работы по созданию крылатых ракет LRASM начались в 2009 году, в 2013 году эти ракеты прошли первые испытания, а спустя год этими ракетами вооружили некоторые корабли американских ВМС. Несмотря на то что эти боеприпасы уже используются флотом, официально они поступят на вооружение ВМС и ВВС США только после 2018 года.


Массогабаритный макет ракеты LRASM под крылом истребителя-бомбардировщика F/A-18. navaltoday.com 

AGM-158C разработаны для замены ракет Harpoon, состоящих на вооружении американской армии с 1977 года. Новые ракеты имеют специальную форму и покрытие, снижающие радиолокационную заметность, и оснащены датчиками, позволяющими самостоятельно обнаруживать и идентифицировать цели в заданном квадрате, а также «общаться» с другими ракетами, распределяя цели между собой. Согласно техническому описанию, ракета LRASM несёт боевой заряд массой 450 кг и может преодолевать расстояние до 930 км. AGM-158C оснащается турбовентиляторным двигателем Williams International F107-WR-105, который обеспечивает ей манёвренный полёт на дозвуковой скорости (разрабатывалась и сверхзвуковая версия ракеты, но этот проект отвергло Минобороны США).

Планируется, что уже в ближайшие годы ракеты LRASM станут штатным вооружением самолётов ВВС США и кораблей ВМС США. Новые боеприпасы уже испытаны на совместимость с корабельной пусковой установкой Mk.41, могут сбрасываться с бомбардировщиков B-1B Lancer, а также запускаться с истребителей F/A-18 и F-35 Lightning II."

LRASM: противокорабельные ракеты нового поколения | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## borchet



----------


## Fencer

> 


Какие у них бортовые номера? Заводские номера видны....

----------


## borchet

> Какие у них бортовые номера? Заводские номера видны....


ФАБ-500 борт 05 Морозовский 2004год

----------


## borchet

Там же

----------


## OKA

"Как пишут Piotr Butowski и Antony Angrand в статье «Nouvelle configuration pour le Kh-38M», опубликованной в журнале «Air&Cosmos», на Московском авиационно-космическом салоне АО "Корпорация Тактическое Ракетное Вооружение" представило новую модификацию ракеты Х-38МЭ класса "воздух-поверхность". По сравнению с ранее демонстрировавшимися образцами, было изменено оперение, несущие поверхности и головка самонаведения. В предыдущей модификации оперение и несущие поверхности могли складываться, что позволяло разместить ракету во внутреннем отсеке вооружения истребителя. Новый вариант имеет нескладывающиеся плоскости, но при этом ракета может быть подвешена во внутренний отсек. Также был сокращен размах несущих поверхностей, а также сокращена их хорда. Представитель компании отказался комментировать изменения во внешнем облике ракеты. Однако весьма вероятно, что имели место некоторые проблемы со сбросом ракеты из внутреннего отсека на большой скорости.


Авиационная противолодочная ракета АПР-3МЭ "Гриф" на стенде АО «Корпорация Тактическое Ракетное Вооружение» на авиасалоне МАКС-2017 (с) Poitr Butowski / Air&Cosmos

Помимо ракеты Х-38МЭ, которая демонстрировалась на стенде КТРВ, в демонстрационных полетах принимал участие истребитель Су-35С с двумя подвешенными макетами ракет Х-38М. Одновременно были сообщены улучшенные характеристики ракеты Х-38М, в первую очередь, увеличенная до 70 км дальность полета по сравнению с 40 км у предыдущих модификаций. Другие параметры, включая стартовую массу (520 кг с боевой частью весом 250 кг) остались неизменными.

Ракета Х-38М (М – от слова «модульный») является универсальной ракетой «воздух-поверхность» нового поколения, предназначенной для замены популярных ракет Х-25М и Х-29. Первые пуски Х-38М (без ГСН) были осуществлены в 2010 году с бомбардировщика Су-34. В 2015 году ракета была объявлена готовой к серийному производству, которое должно было начаться на заводе КТРВ в Королеве в 2016 году. Генеральный директор КТРВ Борис Обносов на МАКС-2017 объявил о том, что первый вариант ракеты полуактивной лазерной ГСН Х-38МЛ уже находится в производстве, а следующая модификация с ИК ГСН Х-38МТ должна в текущем году окончить испытания. Существуют еще две модификации ракеты - Х-38МА с радиолокационной ГСН и Х-38МК с кассетной БЧ.

КТРВ также демонстрировала новый вариант авиационной противолодочной ракеты АПР-3МЭ «Гриф». Из-за особенностей своего движения, у данного оружия имеется твердотопливный турбоводометный двигатель, поэтому система относится к противолодочным ракетам («Авиационная противолодочная ракета»). АПР-3М «Гриф» отличается от предшествующего варианта АПР-3 «Орел» сниженной массой (470 кг против 525 кг у «Орла»), а также уменьшенной длиной (3,25 м против 3,68 м у «Орла»). Увеличено время работы ракетного двигателя, что привело к увеличению практической дальности стрельбы. Акустическая ГСН ракеты стала более чувствительной и с повышенной защитой от помех. ГСН может обнаруживать подводную лодку на расстоянии 2500 метров (2000 метров у предыдущей модификации). АПР-3МЭ «Гриф» может поражать подводные лодки, идущие со скоростью до 80 км/ч и на глубинах до 800 метров. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2865647.html

----------


## OKA

"Министерство энергетики США совместно с подрядными организациями завершило разработку усовершенствованной версии термоядерной боеголовки W80-1 изменяемой мощности. Как пишет Aviation Week, модернизация позволит существенно продлить срок службы боеголовок, принятых на вооружение в 1982 году.


Боеголовка W80-1 в контейнере DoD

Термоядерная боевая часть W80-1 сегодня стоит на вооружении ВВС и ВМС США. Она устанавливается на крылатые ракеты AGM-86 ALCM, AGM-129 ACM и специальные версии Tomahawk. Боеголовка имеет настройки мощности, которые можно задавать прямо во время полета. Минимальная мощность W80-1 составляет пять килотонн, а максимальная — 150 килотонн.

В феврале текущего года бюджетное управление Конгресса США опубликовало обновленную программу модернизации ядерных сил, которая предусматривает не только доработку боеголовок W80-1 и W80-4, но также усовершенствование термоядерных авиационных бомб B61 и разработку новых носителей. Документ предполагает финансирование в размере 400 миллиардов долларов в ближайшие десять лет.

Модернизация боеголовок W80-1 предусматривает постепенную переборку таких боевых частей с заменой некоторых компонентов на более новые. Такое решение позволит как улучшить продолжительность срока службы боевых частей, так и соблюсти требования заключенного с Россией договора о сокращении и ограничении стратегических наступательных вооружений.

Какие еще параметры W80-1 подвергнутся улучшению, не раскрывается. Как ожидается, масштабная модернизация боеголовок W80-1 начнется в 2018 году и завершится в 2020-м. После этого начнутся работы по разработке усовершенствований для боевых частей W80-4, которые будут устанавливаться на модернизированные версии ракет ALCM и перспективные крылатые ракеты LRSO.

Как ожидается, первые работы по проекту усовершенствования W80-4 начнутся в 2018 году, а непосредственно модернизация — стартует в 2025-м. Завершить усовершенствование всех имеющихся таких боевых частей планируется к 2032 году.

В апреле текущего года ВВС США провели испытания новой версии термоядерной авиационной бомбы B61. Во время испытаний с истребителя F-16 Fighting Falcon сбросили бомбу B61-12 без боевого блока. Испытания, признанные успешными, состоялись в полигоне авиабазы «Неллис» в Неваде. Проверки проводятся в рамках программы разработки модернизированного варианта боеприпаса.

Разработка новой B61-12 ведется с 2012 года. Новые боеприпасы заменят все типы B61, а также бомбы B83, стоящие на вооружении с 1983 года. Полностью все работы по проекту B61-12 планируется завершить в 2024 году. К этому времени на работы будут потрачены 8,4 миллиарда долларов, а все имеющиеся на вооружении США бомбы B61 будут переделаны в версию B61-12.

B61-12 получит боевую часть мощностью 50 килотонн. Кроме того, боеприпас станет корректируемым — на него установят управляемые хвостовые рули, которые позволят существенно увеличить точность бомбы. Параллельно с установкой хвостовых рулей B61-12 лишится парашютной системы.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/27/missiles

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Lockheed Martin совместно с ВВС США провела испытаний первых серийных образцов перспективной крылатой противокорабельной ракеты LRASM, сообщает Naval Today. Проверки боеприпасов, которые начнут поступать на вооружение с 2018 года, были признаны успешными.

Новая противокорабельная ракета разработана на базе крылатой ракеты большой дальности JASSM-ER класса «воздух-поверхность», используемой ВВС США. Благодаря этому для части американских самолетов не потребуется переделка системы управления вооружением — она будет «видеть» LRASM как JASSM-ER.

LRASM оснащена радиочастотным датчиком для обнаружения кораблей, каналом связи с центром управления, а также электронно-оптической системой, предназначенной для распознавания целей и прицельного наведения. С помощью электронно-оптической системы ракета способна распознавать и поражать конкретные корабли в составе группы.

Кроме того, боеприпас снабжен модулем GPS, защищенным от воздействия средств радиоэлектронного подавления. Ракета оснащена осколочно-фугасной боевой частью массой 454 килограмма, а дальность ее полета составляет около 800 километров.

Испытания первых серийных образцов ракеты проводились на полигоне в Пойнт-Мугу в Калифорнии. Во время проверок бомбардировщик B-1B Lancer одновременно запустил две ракеты LRASM по разным целям. Оба боеприпаса поразили предназначенные для них цели.

Как ожидается, ВВС США примут ракеты LRASM на вооружение в 2018 году. Их включат в номенклатуру вооружений бомбардировщиков B-1B. В 2019 году боеприпасы поступят на вооружение ВМС США, которые намерены запускать такие ракеты с палубных истребителей F/A-18E/F Super Hornet.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/14/lrasm






https://navaltoday.com/2017/12/13/b-...duction-lrasm/



https://navaltoday.com/2017/11/03/ba...lrasm-missile/

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает Петр Бутовский в статье "Russian bombers to be armed with new Kh-50 theatre-level cruise missile" в журнале "Jane's Missiles & Rockets", российские источники в начале декабря 2017 года раскрыли обозначение Х-50 для новой российской авиационной оперативно-тактической (субстратегической) крылатой ракеты. Источники сообщили, что развертывание производства ракет Х-50 планируется в рамках новой российской Государственной программы вооружения на 2018-2027 годы (ГПВ-2027).


Схема новой российской авиационной крылатой ракеты Х-50, выполненная на основе патента АО "Корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" (КТРВ) (с) Петр Бутовский (via Jane's)

Разработанная АО «Государственное машиностроительное конструкторское бюро «Радуга» им. А. Я. Березняка» в Дубне в рамках программы Х-СД ("средней дальности"), ракета Х-50, предположительно, является дозвуковой крылатой ракетой, использующей систему наведения стратегической крылатой ракеты Х-101, но с меньшим по размерам малозаметным планером, подобным американской ракете AGM-158 JASSM. НИОКР по Х-СД были начаты в начале 1990-х годов, но впоследствии были приостановлены ​​на несколько лет.

Ракета Х-50, спроектированная для размещения в оружейных отсеках бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3 и стратегических бомбардировщиков Ту-95МС и Ту-160, имеет длину 6 м в длину - примерно 1,5 м меньше, чем ракета Х-101 - и имеет массу около 1600 кг. Ожидается, что ракета, оснащенная турбовентиляторным двигателем разработки АО "Омское моторостроительное конструкторское бюро" (OMKБ) "Изделие 37-04" (или ТРДД-50Б), достигает дальности более 1500 км, имея крейсерскую скорость полета 700 км/ч и максимальную скорость 950 км/ч.

Фюзеляж ракеты имеет сплюснутое поперечное сечение и граненые стороны; эти формы сочетают в себе требования к уменьшению радиолокационной заметности и наиболее эффективного использования объемов оружейного отсека тяжелого бомбардировщика при размещении на шестипозиционной револьверной вращающейся пусковой установке. Система наведения включает комбинацию инерциальной навигационной системы с коррекцией по GPS / ГЛОНАСС на маршевом участке и электронно-оптическую цифровую корелляционную систему "Отблеск" (аналог DSMAC) для конечного участка. Помимо малозаметности планера, для проникновения в районы, прикрытые противовоздушной обороной противника, ракета Х-50 использует маловысотный профиль полета и оснащена системой самообороны, в том числе небольшой станцией активных электронных помех и буксируемыми ловушками. Боевая часть ракеты может быть двух типов: проникающей БС-715П для поражения защищенных целей, или кассетной БС-715К для поражения аэродромов и других площадных целей.

Ракета Х-50 планируется в качестве вооружения модернизированных российских дальних бомбардировщиков. На бомбардировщике Ту-22М3М будут размещаться шесть ракет Х-50 на внутренней револьверной пусковой установке и две ракеты на внешней подвеске, в то время как стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-95МСМ способен нести до 14 ракет, включая шесть на внутренней подвеске. Самолеты Ту-160M/М2  будут способны нести до 12 ракет на двух внутренних револьверных пусковых установках .

Некоторые характеристики ракеты Х-50 можно оценить на основе конструкции экспортного варианта тактической ракеты Х-59МК2, представлявшейся на авиасалоне МАКС-2015 в Москве, которая должна иметь одинаковую систему наведения и тот же двигатель "Изделие 37-04". Электронно-оптическая система наведения типа DSMAC ракеты Х-59MK2, обозначенная в экспортном исполнении как ОЭ-М, обеспечивает декларируемую точность наведения 3-5 м. Х-59MK2 является разрабатываемым аналогом ракеты MBDA Storm Shadow и предназначена для поражения небольших защищенных целей с известными координатами. Статус ракеты Х-59МК2 неясен. Возможно, что это предварительное предложение, рекламируемое с целью поиска потенциального иностранного инвестора, и русской версии этой ракеты, возможно, не существует. При весе 770 кг, тактическая ракета Х-59МК2 меньше, чем Х-50, имея длину 4,2 м и квадратное сечение фюзеляжа 40 × 40 см, приспособленное для размещения во внутреннем отсеке вооружения истребителя, - например, Су-57.

Еще одна российская разработка, предназначенная для действий в условиях сильной противовоздушной обороны противника, представляет собой новую оперативно-тактическую гиперзвуковую ракету, разработанную совместно головным предприятием АО «Корпорация «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» в Королеве и ГосМКБ «Радуга» в Дубне в рамках программы «Гиперзвуковая управляемая ракета» (ГЗУР). Военное обозначение этой ракеты до настоящего времени остается нераскрытым.

По сообщениям, ГЗУР - это ракета со скоростью М=6 и с дальностью полета в 1500 км при полете по высотному профилю. Длина ракеты составляет 6 м, а вес около 1500 кг. Как можно понять, ракета имеет главным образом противокорабельное назначение. Ракета будет оснащена прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем «Изделие 70», разработанным ПАО «ТМКБ «Союз» в Тураево, и оснащается комбинированной активно-пассивной радиолокационной головкой самонаведения, известной как «Грань-75», которая разрабатывается АО «Уральское проектно-конструкторское бюро «Деталь» в Каменске-Уральском; широкополосный пассивный канал ("Грань-75ПК") для этой головки самонаведения создается АО "Центральное конструкторское бюро автоматики" (ЦКБА) в Омске. Под «Гранью-75» понимается модификация головки самонаведения "Грань-К", используемой в тактической противокорабельной ракете Х-35У.

Согласно источникам в российской промышленности, к 2020 году предполагается, что ракета ГЗУР будет серийно выпускаться темпом «до 50 изделий в год», что позволяет предположить, что в настоящее время она проходит испытания.

Комментарий Jane's

Наиболее полная информация о нынешней российской программе сверхзвукового авиационного вооружения была представлена ​​бывшим главнокомандующим ВВС России генерал-полковником Александром Зелиным в лекции, произнесенной на конференции представителей авиационной промышленности в Москве в апреле 2013 года. По словам генерала-полковника Зелина, в России сейчас реализуется двухэтапная программа развития гиперзвуковых ракет. На первом этапе предусматривается разработка к 2020 году «компактной оперативно-тактической авиационной ракеты с дальностью полета 1500 км и скоростью 6 Махов»; это вышеупомянутая ГЗУР. Она должна быть дополнена в следующем десятилетии оружием со скоростью М=12, предполагающим глобальную дальность."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3016213.html

----------


## OKA

"Российские военные планируют принять на вооружение новейшую авиабомбу "Дрель" калибром 500 кг, сообщил в интервью "Интерфаксу" генеральный директор концерна "Техмаш" Владимир Лепин.
      "Данное изделие планируется принять на вооружение", - сказал В.Лепин.
     Он сообщил, что государственные испытания бомбы начались в 2016 году, идут в соответствии с программой заказчика (Минобороны РФ) и должны успешно завершиться в 2018 году.
     По словам главы "Техмаша", "Дрель" - это "новый базовый образец планирующей бомбовой кассеты калибром 500 кг в снаряжении самоприцеливающимися боевыми элементами".
     В августе прошлого года в "Техмаше" заявили, что созданная в России авиабомба "Дрель" может планировать десятки километров и обезвреживать тяжелую технику, при этом самолет с таким боеприпасом может не заходить в зону ПВО противника.
     "Одна такая кассета может остановить стреляющую батарею или танковую колонну противника. При этом при ее сбросе летательному аппарату не нужно заходить в зону ПВО противника, поскольку за счет аэродинамических характеристик боеприпас, в зависимости от высоты сброса, может планировать на десятки километров", - сообщил первый заместитель генерального директора "Техмаша" (входит в "Ростех") Владимир Тихонов.
     В 2016 году НПО "Базальт" (предприятие "Техмаша") заявил о разработке этой планирующей авиабомбы, которую практически невозможно распознать на радарах.
     "Это - бомба без двигателя. При отходе от носителя дальность поражения цели - свыше 30 км",- сказал на форуме "Армия-2016" генеральный директор НПО "Базальт" Владимир Порхачев.
     Ранее замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов заявлял, что "Дрелью" будут вооружены самолеты оперативно-тактической авиации."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=470764



"О бомбе «Дрель»

 

Планирующая бомбовая кассета ПБК-500У СПБЭ-К «Дрель» предназначена для круглосуточного всепогодного применения без захода самолета в зону действия огневых средств объектовых ПВО и доставки к цели с высокой точностью самоприцеливающихся боевых элементов.

Боеприпас обеспечивает поражение бронетанковой техники, наземных РЛС, пунктов управления и энергетических установок зенитных ракетных комплексов с тепловым или радиолокационным наведением в условиях воздействия естественных и искусственных помех.

Длина «Дрели» составляет 3100 мм, диаметр — 450 мм, масса — 540 кг, количество боевых элементов — 15 единиц, максимальная высота применения — 14 км, дальность применения — 30 км. Боеприпас оснащен спутниковой системой наведения стандарта ГЛОНАСС, однако допускается установка систем наведения других типов."

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/82930/

----------


## AVATU

Господа,может не совсем в тему,ео,касаемо МБД3-У9 и БД-45Ф где найти информацию возможно???

----------


## OKA

"Китайские ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» "





https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1092464.html

----------


## OKA

"Авиационные средства поражения ВВС НОАК"

      

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1113772.html

----------


## ПСП

*ГЕРМАНСКИЕ АВИАБОМБЫ.* В.С.Дезорцев. Издание Академии, 1942г.   https://yadi.sk/d/BeRR9ZtG3U5msB

----------


## Fencer

В Подмосковье грабители напали на дом главы корпорации оборонпрома http://www.interfax.ru/moscow/609059

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...26815527718912

----------


## OKA

"ОАО «Корпорация «Тактическое ракетное вооружение»

Управляемый комплекс ракетнобомбового вооружения модульного принципа построения

        


Полностью :

https://en.ppt-online.org/345832

По наводке https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3241663.html

----------


## ZHeN

наткнулся:
Документы закупки

стоимость АКУ-170 для 514 АРЗ (т.е. для своих, не на экспорт) - почти 5 млн. руб. за штуку

----------


## BETEPAH

Требуется помощь в опознании бомбы из музея ВВС в Монино.
По размера более-менее аналогична ФАБ-500М-54, но немного отличается формой хвостовика, наличием сварных швов по всему "телу", и на простукивание как будто бы полая.

----------


## OKA

" Американцы занялись разработкой авиабомб с изменяемой мощностью взрыва


Испытания авиационной бомбы SDB U.S. Air Force

Руководство ВВС США заказало разработку управляемых авиационных бомб, мощность взрыва боевой части которых можно было бы изменять. Как пишет Breaking Defense, проект пока находится на стадии исследований, которые проводит Исследовательская лаборатория ВВС США. Проект планируется реализовать в два этапа, на первом из которых будут созданы авиабомбы калибра две тысячи фунтов (907 килограммов), а на втором — калибра 250 фунтов.

При выполнении боевых задач иногда может потребовать поразить и второстепенную цель, причем для ее уничтожения нужен боеприпас малой мощности. Обычно боевые самолеты, отправляемые на задание, снаряжаются теми типами боеприпасов, которые наилучшим образом подходят для поражения главной цели, но при уничтожении второстепенной могут привести к дополнительным ненужным разрушениям — сопутствующему ущербу. Бомбы с изменяемой мощностью взрыва могут решить эту проблему.

ВВС США намерены использовать бомбы с изменяемой мощностью взрыва для универсализации боевой нагрузки самолетов, которую можно было бы одинаково эффективно использовать для поражения различных целей. По словам директора подразделения боеприпасов Исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США Гэрри Хазе, один и тот же самолет сможет сначала сбросить бомбу, настроенную на максимальную мощность взрыва, на укрепленную позицию в противника, а затем — с выключенной боевой частью на боевика.

Для создания боевой части авиабомбы с изменяемой мощностью взрыва исследователи намерены использовать аддитивные технологии, позволяющие на этапе печати распределить в боевой части взрывчатое вещество относительно нескольких детонаторов, что позволит «настраивать» инициацию взрыва. В частности, при расположении взрывчатого вещества по спирали и инициация его взрыва с отдаленной от головной части бомбы конца спирали, теоретически, позволит сделать взрыв направленным.

Исследования, каким образом можно регулировать мощность взрыва авиационной бомбы, пока еще проводятся. В настоящее время военные не располагают боеприпасами изменяемой мощности, не считая ядерные. Попытки изменять могущество боеприпаса, то есть его воздействие на цель, предпринимались и прежде, однако преимущественно они сводились к настройке времени подрыва. В результате бомбы или снаряды взрывались ближе или дальше от цели, больше или меньше разрушая ее.

В конце 2015 года немецкая компания TDW объявила о разработке и успешных испытаниях технологии изменения могущества боеприпасов. Испытания новой боевой части, мощность подрыва которой можно изменять перед применением, проводились на свободнопадающих бомбах Mk.82 калибра 500 фунтов. Боевая часть получила название RADIUS. Технические подробности о новой боевой части не раскрываются.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/24/yield

----------


## OKA

" 26 сентября 2018 года  с борта истребителя ВВС Индии Су-30МКИ в рамках финальных испытаний впервые был произведен успешный пуск управляемой ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» (УРВВ) "Астра" по маневрирующей воздушной цели.
УРВВ "Астра" разработана индийской государственной организацией оборонных исследований и разработок (DRDO). В DRDO эти ракеты называют одними из лучших в мире, указывая, что они могут поражать высокоскоростные и высокоманевренные цели на расстоянии свыше 100 км.
Разработка ракет ведется уже более десяти лет, а график работ отстает от планового на четыре года. Первый испытательный пуск Astra с истребителя Су-30МКИ прошел в мае 2014 года, а в марте 2015 года ракета успешно поразила воздушную цель. В прошлую среду, 7 декабря, во время очередного тестирования ракета отклонилась от заданной траектории и упала на пляж в Бенгальском залив.
Длина Astra составляет 3,8 м, диаметр – 175 мм (с учетом крыльев – 254 мм). Общая масса ракеты превышает 150 кг, а ее фугасной бесконтактной боевой части – 15 кг. В техническом описании ракеты указывается, что она способна поражать цели, летящие на скорости до 1,4 числа Маха на расстоянии 110 км."

  

https://t.co/u7z7js9VOw

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1296404.html

----------


## OKA

> "ВАШИНГТОН, 6 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Кирсанов/. Национальное управление ядерной безопасности (НУЯБ) при Министерстве энергетики США и американские ВВС провели ранее в текущем месяце испытания двух модификаций атомной бомбы B61 ("Би-61"). Об этом сообщила в четверг пресс-служба НУЯБ.
> 
> Сброшены с бомбардировщиков-"невидимок"
> 
> Как она уточнила, были проведены испытания боезарядов B61-7 и B61-11. Одна бомба B61-7 и одна B61-11, не оснащенные ядерными боевыми частями, были сброшены на полигоне Тонопа (штат Невада) с двух стратегических бомбардировщиков-"невидимок" B-2A Spirit (Би-2-эй "Спирит")..."
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> 
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - США провели испытания двух модификаций атомной бомбы B61
> ...



" Национальное управление ядерной безопасности (NNSA) сертифицировало новую ядерную бомбу, созданную для ВВС США. 2 октября, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что разработка B61-12 официально завершена, и боеприпас готов к серийному производству.

Финальные испытания боеприпаса B61-12 завершились на полигоне Тонопа (штат Невада) в июне текущего года. В октябре NNSA начнёт сертификацию завода Pantex (штат Техас), а первые готовые ядерные бомбы нового образца должны поступить в войска уже в 2020 году.

В ходе испытаний ядерная бомба B61-12 была проверена на совместимость с бомбардировщиками B-52 и B-2, а также с истребителями F-15, F-16, F/A-18 и Tornado, что позволит использовать новый боеприпас британской и немецкой авиации в рамках договорённостей по НАТО.

 

Бомба B61-12 является глубоко модернизированной версией боеприпаса B61, разработанного ещё в середине прошлого века. При создании двенадцатой версии атомной бомбы инженеры использовали новое хвостовое оперение разработки компании Boeing. Благодаря новой хвостовой части бомба B61-12 может корректировать свой полёт и более точно поражать заданные цели. При проектировании новой бомбы разработчики отказались от использования спутниковых систем наведения в её электронной системе.

Бомба B61 предназначена для сброса с самолётов (в том числе реактивных). Длина боеприпаса составляет примерно 3,5 м при диаметре 33 см, масса — более 300 кг. Габариты и масса бомб могут незначительно отличаться в зависимости от модификации. В NNSA указывают, что B61-12 заменит бомбы B61 третьего, четвёртого, седьмого и десятого поколений, состоящие на вооружении американской армии."

https://warspot.ru/13070-amerikantsy...yadernoy-bomby


" Схема, иллюстрирующая различия в точности бомб В61 (с вероятным радиусом отклонения от цели в 100 и более метров) и улучшенной модификации В61-12 (с отклонением не выше 30 м – меньший круг в центре). Иллюстрация сделана на фоне кратера Sedan в пустыне штата Невада, оставшегося после испытания термоядерной бомбы мощностью в 104 кт 6 июля 1962 года (масштаб не соблюдён). Диаметр кратера Sedan достигает почти 400 м, глубина воронки – около 100 м (автор иллюстрации – Хансен М. Кристенсен, Федерация американских ученых, 2014 год)
fightersweep.com "



https://warspot.ru/3498-novaya-zhizn...ogo-boepripasa

----------


## OKA

" Российские военные вертолёты возьмут на себя задачи лёгких бомбардировщиков.  4 декабря, газета «Известия» сообщила о том, что Минобороны РФ пересмотрело систему вооружения боевых вертолётов — в их боекомплект добавят тяжёлые фугасные бомбы.

В ближайшие два года планируется модернизировать 22 вертолёта Ми-28 «Ночной охотник» и Ка-52 «Аллигатор». Эти машины получат специальный балочный держатель, как у истребителей Су-30, Су-35 и МиГ-29, что позволит им нести неуправляемые тяжёлые фугасные бомбы, или, как их неофициально называют в армии — «болваны».

Помимо креплений для бомб, изменения коснутся электронной «начинки» вертолётов – в неё добавят программы для прицельного бомбометания. После модернизации экипажам предстоит пройти переподготовку.

Ка-52 «Аллигатор» — боевой разведывательно-ударный вертолёт, разработанный ОАО «Камов» в 90-е годы. «Аллигатор» предназначен для уничтожения бронированной и небронированной боевой техники, живой силы и вертолётов противника в любых погодных условиях и в любое время суток. Ка-52 может обеспечивать разведку целей, целераспределение и аппаратурное целеуказание на взаимодействующие вертолёты и командные пункты сухопутных войск, огневую поддержку десанта, а также вести патрулирование и сопровождение военных колонн.

Разработка Ми-28 началась на Московском вертолётном заводе им. М.Л. Миля в 1978 году, а спустя четыре года первый прототип вертолёта поднялся в воздух. В 1996 году увидела свет модернизированная версия Ми-28Н, но её государственные испытания были проведены только в 2005 году, а на вооружение ВС РФ вертолёт поступил в 2013 году. «Ночной охотник» вооружён 30-мм пушкой 2А42 и имеет четыре точки подвески для вооружений, на которые могут крепиться пусковые установки с неуправляемыми ракетами С-8 и С-13, ПТРК «Штурм-В», «Атака-В» или «Атака-ВН», а также ракеты Игла-В класса «воздух-воздух». Кроме того, вертолёт может нести контейнеры КМГУ-2 для постановки минных заграждений."

https://warspot.ru/13527-mi-28-i-ka-...zhat-bolvanami

----------


## OKA

" Китай провел испытания собственной версии «матери всех бомб»

Предприятие Norinco создало оружие, уступающее по своей мощи только ядерному.
Китай провел испытания собственной версии «матери всех бомб»



https://twitter.com/globaltimesnews/...65714187866112

China showcases own version of ‘Mother of All Bombs’ - Global Times

Китайская промышленная госкорпорация впервые показала результаты испытаний собственной версии «матери всех бомб».

Предприятие Norinco создало оружие, уступающее по своей мощи только ядерному. Бомба была сброшена с бомбардировщика Н-6К, произошел гигантский взрыв. Место проведения испытаний неизвестно.

Вес китайской версии «матери всех бомб» составляет несколько тонн, поэтому самолеты не способны перенести более одного экземпляра за один полет. Как сообщает издание Global Times, бомба может быть термобарической, но официального подтверждения данной информации нет.

Напомним, в апреле 2017 года Соединенные Штаты применили на территории Афганистана бомбу GBU-43/B, которая получила название «Мать всех бомб». В России также существует ее аналог – авиационная вакуумная бомба повышенной мощности, известная как «Папа всех бомб», мощность которой составляет около 40 тонн в тротиловом эквиваленте. 

Егор Левин "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...40743-aeqt.htm

----------


## OKA

> Не могу найти видео которое появилось несколько месяцев назад где Су-30 (если не ошибаюсь) пускает Х-31...


Кста, где-то в "этих инторнэтах " есть пуски с "фантома" в начале 90-х. Тогда "по голодухе " из РФ амеры заполучили десятки экземпляров . 

Которые , ессно тут же исследовали)) В т.ч. в практических пусках. Познакомились с передовыми советскими технологиями .

----------


## Nazar

> Кста, где-то в "этих инторнэтах " есть пуски с "фантома" в начале 90-х. Тогда "по голодухе " из РФ амеры заполучили десятки экземпляров . 
> 
> Которые , ессно тут же исследовали)) В т.ч. в практических пусках. Познакомились с передовыми советскими технологиями .


Ну все-таки надо признаться, что МА-31 это немного не полноценная Х-31.

----------


## Red307

> Ну все-таки надо признаться, что МА-31 это немного не полноценная Х-31.


Там летая мишень вроде была?

----------


## Nazar

> Там летая мишень вроде была?


Да, без стандартного для Х-31 оборудования и БЧ. Фактически корпус и двигатель.

----------


## OKA

> Ну все-таки надо признаться, что МА-31 это немного не полноценная Х-31.


Там конструктивные фишки были интересные, а так-то да, мишень. Прекрасная сверхзвуковая мишень)) И пвошникам ихним наверняка понравилась))

Модернизировали, поди у себя много чего, под это дело))



https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5-31

----------


## OKA

" В 1984 году 7 военно-траспортных самолетов Ан-26 ВВС СРВ были  переделаны на авиаремонтном заводе А41 во вспомогательные бомбардировщики и применялись для бомбардировок красных кхмеров в джунглях на границе с Кампучией.
В качестве боекомплекта применялись трофейные американские авиационные бомбы Мк 82."

    

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1455623.html

----------


## OKA

" По случаю 40-й годовщины победы исламской революции в Иране состоялась презентация новой крылатой ракеты с увеличенной дальностью действия под названием "Хувейза".




По сообщению ИРНА, министр обороны и поддержки вооруженных сил ИРИ бригадный генерал Амир Хатами, выступая на церемонии презентации ракеты, поздравил всех с наступлением Декады Фаджр и добавил: "Крылатая ракета "Хувейза", разработанная иранскими специалистами с применением новейших технологий в мире, имеет дальность действия более 1350 км и предназначена для уничтожения стационарных наземных целей. По его словам, "Хувейза" отличается возможностью быстрого пуска, низкой траекторией полета, высокой точностью навигации и поражения, а также повышенной разрушительной мощностью.

   

Хатами заметил также, что эта ракета является символом веры иранского народа в собственные силы и признаком того, что преисполненный решимости иранский народ никто не может остановить.

Глава минобороны Ирана при этом подчеркнул, что ценные достижения в оборонной сфере были достигнуты, невзирая на самые жесткие санкции, благодаря принципу "Мы можем!", и это свидетельствует о том, что исламская революция Ирана уверенно ступает по пути динамичного развития. "

Презентация новой крылатой ракеты в Иране - Pars Today

Видимо оттель :

https://scotthumor.wordpress.com/201...o-north-korea/

----------


## OKA

"  Состояние работ по разработке противокорабельных ракет "Нептун" на Украине - американская оценка



Киев с 2013 года без лишнего шума занимается развитием свой собственной военной промышленности.

Поставленная двуединая задача: дополнить помощь из Вашингтона оборудованием местного производства, а также стать игроком на экспортных рынках. Чего же удалось Украине добиться на прошедшие пять лет? Анализ реализации одного из наиболее амбициозных проектов, связанных с производством местных противокорабельных крылатых ракет, позволяет получить ясное представление о прогрессе Украины в этой области, а также о существующих вызовах.

Проект «Нептун», анонсированный в 2013 году украинским конструкторским бюро «Луч», предусматривал создание таких вооружений, которые могли бы сдерживать российский военно-морской флот в регионе Азовского моря. Ракета «Нептун» оснащается 150-килограммовой боевой частью с осколочно-фугасным зарядом и может размещаться на воздушных, морских и наземных платформах, хотя первоначально предназначалась для охраны береговой линии Азовского моря. По имеющимся данным, радиус ее действия составляет чуть меньше 300 километров, а предназначена она для уничтожения кораблей с водоизмещением до 5 тысяч тонн, то есть, в основном, фрегатов.

Если названные характеристики кажутся уже знакомыми, то это происходит потому, что «Нептун» представляет собой слегка модернизированный вариант российской противокорабельной крылатой ракеты Х-35. Впервые эта ракета была показана в 2003 году, а отличается она от ракеты «Нептун» меньшим размером и меньшим радиусом действия, хотя их конструкции в принципе похожи. Однако «Нептун» имеет новую инерционную систему управления с активным радиолокационным наведением.



Украина принимала активное участие в производстве ракеты Х-35, в особенности ее двигателя Р95-300, поэтому не вызывает удивления тот факт, что выбор был сделан в пользу создания, с учетом уже имевшегося опыта, ракеты на основе Х-35, а не в пользу нового комплекса, на разработку которого пришлось бы потратить дополнительные средства. Однако это не означает, что проект «Нептун» не сталкивается с проблемами.

Во-первых, Украина должна ориентироваться на растущий, но, тем не менее, все еще скромный оборонный бюджет, который в 2018 году составил 3,1 миллиарда долларов. Эту проблему удалось решить за счет большого потока американской помощи, — с недавнего времени она стала включать в себя непосредственные поставки летального оружия, — однако ресурсы Киева, тем не менее, тонким слоем распределяются по широкому кругу дорогостоящих проектов. Поскольку внешняя помощь подпитывает украинскую военную модернизацию, ее возможное сокращение в будущем легко может заставить Киева положить на полку некоторые из ключевых проектов в области модернизации.

Во-вторых, Украина пытается таким-то образом ликвидировать разрывы в своей цепочке поставок и производства, которые были вызваны дипломатическим разрывом с Россией. В то время как ракета Х-35 и ее предыдущие версии создавались в рамках масштабной экономики Советского Союза, Украина должна теперь сама инвестировать средства в новые и, возможно, менее эффективные производственные процессы и использовать, по мере возможности, компоненты советской эпохи для других целей. Это особенно замено в ракете «Нептун», поскольку ее двигатель является близкой модификацией двигателя ТРДД-50 советской эпохи.

Тем не менее Украина продвигается вперед в разработке ракеты «Нептун». В прошлом году Киев объявил о проведении первого успешного испытания этой крылатой ракеты. «В ходе успешных испытаний были проверены летные возможности, а также системы управления, — отметил секретарь Совета безопасности и обороны Украины Александр Турчинов. — Сегодняшние испытания открывают новый этап в реализации программы по созданию этой ракеты, в соответствии с которой наши вооруженные силы должны получить мощные и высокоэффективные ракеты, способные точно поражать вражеские цели на больших расстояниях».

После этих широко разрекламированных испытаний эксперт в области обороны Сергей Згурец сообщил информационному агентству УНИАН о том, что ракеты «Нептун» будут развернуты в течение ближайших трех лет. Это означает, что цикл разработки ракеты «Нептун» составит десять лет, и это примерно такой же срок, который потребовался для создания первоначальной версии Х-35 в 2003 году, а также для создания в России в 2015 году ее модифицированной версии — ракеты «Уран».

Если испытания пройдут успешно, то ракета «Нептун» может стать ключевой технической и символической вехой в реализации украинской ракетной программы. В то же время проект «Нептун» показывает, какие сложные вызовы и серьезные проблемы ожидают Киев на пути к военной модернизации.

Марк Эпископос — постоянный автор журнала «Нэшнл интерест» и научный ассистент Центра национальных интересов. Кроме того, он — аспирант исторического факультета Американского университета в Вашингтоне. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3254343.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает веб-ресурс thedrive.com в материале "Israel Turns Ballistic Missile Surrogate Into Air Launched Bunker-Busting Missile", на проходящей с 20 по 24 февраля 2019 года в Бангалоре (Индия) аэрокосмической выставке Aero India 2019 израильская компания Rafael Advanced Defense Systems впервые продемонстрировала аэробаллистическую ракету авиационного базирования Rocks. Представитель Rafael заявил, что ракета уже имела несколько успешных испытательных пусков с истребителя Lockheed Martin F-16I (Soufa) ВВС Израиля, и испытания системы продолжаются.


Опытный образец израильской аэробаллистической ракеты Rafael Rocks на подвеске истребителя Lockheed Martin F-16I (Soufa) ВВС Израиля (с) Rafael

Предположительно, Rocks создана на основе известной израильской баллистической ракеты-мишени Black Sparrow разработки Rafael, используемой в Израиле для отработки систем противоракетной обороны (Black Sparrow также запускается с самолета). При этом Rocks оснащена системой наведения последних модификаций производимого Rafael семейства управляемых авиационных бомб SPICE, включающей блок инерциально-спутниковой коррекции и комбинированную тепловизионно-телевизионную головку самонаведения с управлением по даталинку. Головка самонаведения использует разработанную Rafael оригинальную технологию запоминания образа цели.

Основные характеристики и дальность стрельбы Rocks не раскрываются, оценочно дальность пуска с большой высоты составляет несколько сот километров. Ракета Rocks может оснащаться проникающей или осколочно-фугасной боевой частью.

Самолет F-16I может нести до четырех ракет Rocks.


Израильские аэробаллистическая ракета Rafael Rocks (на переднем плане) и управляемые авиационные бомбы семейства Rafael SPICE (на заднем плане) в экспозиции выставки Aero India 2019 в Бангалоре, февраль 2019 года (с) thedrive.com "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3542118.html

----------


## OKA

" 12 марта 2019 года с борта истребителя JF-17 Thunder ВВС Пакистана был произведен успешный испытательный сброс пакистанской версии китайской оперенной корректируемой авиабомбы LS-6 под обозначением TAKBIR. "

 




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1540071.html

----------


## OKA

" Опубликованы фотографии китайского истребителя  J-11B (модернизированный Су-27СК с китайским БРЭО) с новыми китайскими дальнобойными ракетами класса "воздух-воздух" PL-15.
Сообщается, что дальность ракеты PL-15 составляет 200 км.  "





https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1550283.html

----------


## OKA

" Новые возможности предоставляет лётчикам сверхзвуковая противотанковая ракета «Гермес-А», известная также как «Изделие 305», разрабатываемая Тульским конструкторским бюро приборостроения. В перспективе новый ракетный комплекс позволит российской армейской авиации бороться с бронетехникой противника на дальностях свыше 20 километров, сообщает ИА REGNUM со ссылкой на сайт разработчика.

ОАО «Конструкторское бюро приборостроения» - Гермес-А

Боевые испытания комплекса прошли в Сирии, где ракеты этого типа применялись по противнику с вертолётов Ка-52 «Аллигатор». Результаты испытаний позволили выявить конструктивные недостатки, которые в настоящее время устранены.

«Вертолёт Ка-52 имеет на борту оптико-электронную и радиолокационные станции, по своим тактико-техническим характеристикам превышающим возможности любых других подобных систем любых других боевых вертолётов, поэтому приоритет в использовании новых противотанковых ракет мы отдаём именно вертолёту Ка-52. Вертолёт «Аллигатор» способен нести до 16 ракет этого типа. Остальные вертолёты, у нас это Ми-35М и Ми-28НМ, будут доводиться под новую ракету по мере модернизации их бортового комплекса», — рассказал корреспонденту ИА REGNUM источник, знакомый с проектом.

Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, новая управляемая ракета для поражения бронетехники и железобетонных укреплений будет установлена на модернизированный ударный вертолет Ми-28НМ. По словам источника в авиастроительном комплексе, ракета способна поражать цели на расстоянии более 25 км. На один вертолёт можно установить до восьми ракет."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2594891.html

----------


## OKA

" Российский истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 получит на вооружение новейшую управляемую бомбу КАБ-250. Об этом в интервью ТАСС сообщил генеральный директор компании - разработчика боеприпаса ГНПП "Регион" (входит в корпорацию "Тактическое ракетное вооружение") Игорь Крылов.



"Испытания КАБ-250 находятся в завершающей стадии. Нам осталось дополнительно подтвердить некоторые ее характеристики, и надеемся, что это будет выполнено в ближайшее время. Новая авиабомба уже прошла полный цикл испытаний на фронтовом бомбардировщике Су-34, в дальнейшем будет интегрирована в состав вооружения истребителя Су-35. Кроме того, предусматривается размещение КАБ-250 во внутрифюзеляжном отсеке новейшего истребителя 5-го поколения Су-57", - сказал Крылов.

По его словам, разработка КАБ-250 окончательно завершена. "Заводы ведут подготовку к серийному производству этого изделия, которое запланировано на следующий год", - добавил гендиректор компании.

Как отметил глава ГНПП "Регион", первоначально будет налажен выпуск КАБ-250 с лазерной головкой самонаведения.

Су-57 - российский истребитель 5-го поколения, предназначенный для уничтожения всех видов воздушных, наземных и надводных целей. Самолет имеет сверхзвуковую крейсерскую скорость полета, внутрифюзеляжное вооружение, радиопоглащающее покрытие (технология "стелс"), а также новейший комплекс бортового оборудования. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6422681

----------


## OKA

" Минобороны приняло решение вернуть в строй авиационные управляемые ракеты средней дальности Х-22. Долгие годы они оставались главным калибром дальних сверхзвуковых бомбардировщиков Ту-22М3, но в начале 2000-х были сняты с вооружения. Их модернизация и ремонт не предусматривались. Сейчас решено, что оставшиеся на хранении Х-22 вновь поступят на вооружение. По мнению экспертов, после доработки они сравняются по характеристикам с новейшими крылатыми ракетами Х-32. Последние считаются практически неуязвимыми для ПВО и истребителей-перехватчиков противника.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в Министерстве обороны, всего планируется модернизировать 32 авиационные управляемые ракеты типа Х-22. Работы будут вестись на протяжении трех лет. Общая сумма затрат составит порядка 300 млн рублей.

Производством Х-22 занималось машиностроительное конструкторское бюро «Радуга» (сегодня входит в Корпорацию тактического ракетного вооружения). Всего было выпущено около 3 тыс. различных модификаций подобных изделий. Оснащение боеприпаса зависит от решаемых задач: он может нести обычный фугасно-кумулятивный или термоядерный заряд.

В первую очередь эта крылатая ракета предназначена для уничтожения вражеских кораблей, радиолокационных станций и хорошо укрепленных стратегических объектов (военных баз, мостов, электростанций и др.).

В ходе глубокой модернизации Х-22 практически полностью будет заменена элементная база боеприпаса. В итоге ракеты получат уникальные возможности, сравнявшись по  характеристикам с современной ракетой Х-32, рассказал «Известиям» военный эксперт Алексей Леонков.

— Доработанный боеприпас по своим характеристикам значительно превзойдет ракету, на базе которой он создан, *— заявил эксперт. — На модернизируемых Х-22 устанавливается более мощный двигатель, одновременно уменьшается боевая часть и увеличивается объем топливных баков. Это практически в два раза — до 1 тыс. км — позволяет расширить дальность их применения.

Кроме того, по словам Алексея Леонкова, ракета оснащается новой помехозащищенной радиолокационно-инерциальной системой наведения с радиокомандной коррекцией и привязкой к рельефу местности. Вместо автопилота устанавливается система автоматического управления. Модернизированная версия создается для действий в условиях сильнейшего противодействия противоракетной и противовоздушной обороны противника.

Работы по созданию Х-32 начались в начале 1990-х годов, а первые пуски были выполнены в середине 2000-х. Скорость Х-32 — не менее 5 тыс. км/ч. Боеприпас можно применять с различных высот и значительного расстояния как по площадным, так и по точечным целям. Основной носитель для Х-32 — самолет Ту-22МЗ.

Заложенное сочетание скорости и непредсказуемой траектории полета делает эту ракету практически неуязвимой для зенитных комплексов и истребителей противника. После пуска с самолета включаются ее двигатели. Х-32 тут же начинает резкий набор высоты и выходит в стратосферу. Достигнув заданной скорости, двигатель ракеты переводился на маршевый режим работы. На завершающем участке боеприпас атакует цель в крутом пикировании на гиперзвуковой скорости. "

https://iz.ru/740556/aleksandr-krugl...ernuli-v-stroi

----------


## OKA

" Авиационная ракета BrahMos-A в Индии впервые поразила наземную цель

Press Releases :: IAF successfully test fires aerial version of BRAHMOS missile

    Как сообщило индийско-российское совместное предприятие BrahMos Aerоspace, 22 мая 2019 года был произведен второй практический испытательный пуск разработанной BrahMos Aerоspace авиационной сверхзвуковой ракеты BrahMos-A (также именуется BrahMos Air Launched Cruise Missile - ALCM) с истребителя Су-30МКИ ВВС Индии. В ходе данного испытания ракета, запущенная с самолета Су-30МКИ, "пролетев свою полную дальность", успешно поразила наземную цель-мишень, расположенную на острове Кар-Никобар на Никобарских островах. Это первое испытание авиационного варианта ракеты BrahMos с практическим поражением наземной цели.

 
    Второй практический испытательный пуск сверхзвуковой ракеты BrahMos-A с истребителя Су-30МКИ ВВС Индии, в ходе которого ракета успешно поразила наземную цель. 22.05.2019 (с) BrahMos Aerоspace

    Напомним, что первое практическое испытание авиационной сверхзвуковой ракеты BrahMos-A (ALCM) было произведено 22 ноября 2017 года, когда ракета, запущенная с истребителя Су-30МКИ ВВС Индии, поразила морскую надводную мишень в Бенгальском заливе.

    Ракета BrahMos-A, создаваемая в интересах ВВС Индии с 2008 года при активном российском участии совместно СП BrahMos Aerospace и Организацией оборонных исследований и разработок (DRDO) министерства обороны Индии, имеет стартовую массу около 2,5 тонн и является несколько облегченным вариантом ракеты BrahMos корабельного и наземного базирования. Ракета BrahMos-А предназначена для поражения как морских. так и наземных целей. Заявленная официальная дальность ракеты составляет около 300 км.

    Первый демонстрационный полет истребителя Су-30МКИ ВВС Индии с массо-габаритным макетом ракеты BrahMos-А состоялся в Насике 25 июня 2016 года, а 7 октября 2016 года состоялся первый сброс массо-габаритного макета ракеты BrahMos-A с истребителя Су-30МКИ.

    К настоящему времени на Иркутском авиационном заводе АО "Корпорация Иркут" для испытаний BrahMos-A были модифицированы два индийских истребителя Су-30МКИ, а в дальнейшем ВВС Индии планируют модернизировать на предприятии HAL в Насике на несения этих ракет 48 строевых самолетов Су-30МКИ.

    Еще в октябре 2012 года комитет по безопасности правительства Индии одобрил закупку для ВВС "более 200" ракет BrahMos-A на сумму около 6 тысяч кроров рупий (около 936 млн долл).

    BrahMos Aerospace является совместным предприятием российского АО «Военно-промышленная корпорация «Научно-производственное объединение машиностроения» (сейчас входящего в состав АО «Корпорация «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» и DRDO, и действует с 1998 года. Ракета BrahMos, поставляемая СП BrahMos Aerospace, является деривацией российской противокорабельной ракеты 3М55 "Оникс" ("Яхонт") разработки АО «Военно-промышленная корпорация «Научно-производственное объединение машиностроения». "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3654004.html

----------


## OKA

" Индусы вслед за новыми испытаниями ракеты "Брахмос" провели сброс со Су-30МКИ новой управляемой бомбы:

  

Спутниковое наведение.

Кстати, рацуха, под впечатлением запуска "Спайс-Хэ" серии низкоорбитальных спутников для ретрансляции интернета. Запускаем такие же легкие спутники на низкую орбиту, которые глушат (в кризисной ситуации, конечно) оригинальный сигнал спутников GPS - благо к клиенту будут на 20 тыс. километров ближе, а потом переизлучают сигнал с задержкой. Да, для полного армагедонца с помощью лазерной системы связи между спутниками, можно ретранслировать и сигнал GPS от спутников с другой стороны Земли :-) Тогда ракеты полетят не то что в соседнюю страну, а даже на соседний континент :-) А то тут пиндосы надумали модернизировать свои специальные МС-130 и АС-130 на предмет "большей устойчивости" за счет нового сигнала и конформных антенн на верхней поверхности фюзеляжа, ага, - наши помехи не позволяют применять их в Сирии.

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/448002.html

----------


## OKA

" Удачное попадание российской корректируемой авиационной бомбы КАБ-1500ЛГ по скоплению боевиков в Сирии.
Заметив угрозу боевики бегут прятаться в убежище, где их всех и накрывает Су-34.



Оптовое устранение на дальних подступах.

В основе своей авиабомба КАБ-1500 далеко не новая - разрабатывалась еще в 70х (еще одно наследство советской оборонки), на вооружение попала в 80х, имея несколько модификаций по разные задачи, но уже после развала СССР ее неоднократно дорабатывали повышая точность и проникающую способность.Приставка ЛГ означает "лазерная гиростабилизирующая".

Корректируемая авиационная бомба КАБ-1500ЛГ предназначена для поражения неподвижных наземных и надводных целей типа ЖБУ, военно-промышленных объектов, складов и портовых терминалов. Применяются с самолетов фронтовой авиации типа Су-24М, Су-34, Су-35, и др., оборудованных системой лазерного подсвета цели, а так же носителей, оборудованных простейшими коллиматорными прицелами для выдачи предварительного целеуказания (при использовании наземной подсветки цели) в любое время суток. Конкретные условия применения этих бомб определяются руководством летной эксплуатации самолета-носителя.



В отличие от разработанной раньше, КАБ-1500Л с флюгерным приемником отраженного лазерного сигнала, КАБ-1500ЛГ оснащена лазерной гиростабилизированной головкой самонаведения. Это позволило стабилизировать авиабомбу по абсолютному вектору скорости и обеспечить максимальную точность, которая реализуется при использовании преобразователей "излучение - сигнал", устанавливаемых на гиростабилизаторах. Высокая маневренность бомбы обеспечивается балансировочными углами атаки (скольжения), создаваемыми аэродинамическими рулями, при наличии практически нейтральной устойчивости бомбы. В свою очередь, нейтральная устойчивость бомбы определяется выбором геометрических размеров дестабилизаторов, стабилизаторов со стабилизирующими перьями и соответствующим положением центра масс бомбы. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5065535.html

----------


## OKA

" Американская армия готовится к принятию на вооружение новых типов ракет. 14 июня, пресс-служба ВВС США сообщила о том, что бомбардировщик B-52 Stratofortress провёл первые лётные тесты гиперзвуковых ракет AGM-183A.

Испытания проходили на авиабазе Эдвардс (штат Калифорния) и включали в себя сбор данных о том, как ракета ведёт себя в полёте, будучи прикреплённой под крылом бомбардировщика B-52 Stratofortress. В военном командовании указывают, что такое испытание является обязательным для перспективного оружия и позволяет проверить воздушное сопротивление, вибрации, а также устойчивость на креплении.


​Прототип гиперзвуковой ракеты X-51A Waverider на бомбардировщике B-52 Stratofortress. defensenews.com 

Гиперзвуковая ракета AGM-183A разрабатывается в рамках программы Air-Launched Rapid Response Weapon (ARRW). Это уже вторая программа разработки гиперзвукового оружия, которую ВВС США поручили компании Lockheed Martin. В прошлом году военное ведомство подписало с ней контракт на разработку крылатых ракет Hypersonic Conventional Strike Weapon (HCSW).

Характеристики AGM-183A пока являются тайной, при этом в американском военном ведомстве указывают, что программы ARRW будет базироваться на новейших достижениях, полученных в ходе разработок Агентства перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA). В ВВС США рассчитывают, что уже в 2021 году смогут приступить к тестированию полнофункциональных прототипов гиперзвуковых ракет. "

https://warspot.ru/14926-amerikantsy...ukovoe-oruzhie

----------


## OKA

> " Американская армия готовится к принятию на вооружение новых типов ракет. 14 июня, пресс-служба ВВС США сообщила о том, что бомбардировщик B-52 Stratofortress провёл первые лётные тесты гиперзвуковых ракет AGM-183A.
> 
> Испытания проходили на авиабазе Эдвардс (штат Калифорния) и включали в себя сбор данных о том, как ракета ведёт себя в полёте, будучи прикреплённой под крылом бомбардировщика B-52 Stratofortress. В военном командовании указывают, что такое испытание является обязательным для перспективного оружия и позволяет проверить воздушное сопротивление, вибрации, а также устойчивость на креплении.
> 
> 
> ​Прототип гиперзвуковой ракеты X-51A Waverider на бомбардировщике B-52 Stratofortress. defensenews.com 
> 
> Гиперзвуковая ракета AGM-183A разрабатывается в рамках программы Air-Launched Rapid Response Weapon (ARRW). Это уже вторая программа разработки гиперзвукового оружия, которую ВВС США поручили компании Lockheed Martin. В прошлом году военное ведомство подписало с ней контракт на разработку крылатых ракет Hypersonic Conventional Strike Weapon (HCSW).
> 
> ...



Ешё на тему :

" 12 июня 2019 года ВВС США провели на стратегическом бомбардировщике Boeing B-52Н первое аэродинамическое испытание (без сброса) перспективной гиперзвуковой аэробаллистической ракеты AGM-183A ARRW (Air Launched Rapid Response Weapon, также используется акроним Arrow), создаваемой корпорацией Lockheed Martin. Бомбардировщик В-52Н с массо-габаритным макетом ракеты ARRW, оснащенном частью системы управления, на внешней подвеске совершил полет с авиабазы Эдвардс (Калифорния).


Вложение 93210
Массо-габаритный макет перспективной американской гиперзвуковой аэробаллистической ракеты Lockheed Martin AGM-183A ARRW (Air Launched Rapid Response Weapon) на внешней подвеске стратегического бабардировщика ВВС США Boeing B-52H (номер ВВС США 60-0036) в ходе первого испытательного полета, 12.06.2019 (с) авиабаза Эдвардс / ВВС США

Создание ARRW ведется по контракту стоимостью 480 млн долл, выданному ВВС США корпорации Lockheed Martin в августе 2018 года. Работы должны быть завершены к декабрю 2021 года.

Конструктивно ARRW, по сообщениям, представляет собой твердтопливную аэробаллистическую ракету с боевой частью в виде отделяемого гиперзвукового боевого блока с ракетным двигателем Tactical Boost Glide (TBG), уже некоторое время создаваемого под эгидой агентства DARPA. Характеристики системы неизвестны, хотя неофициально ее боевому блоку TBG приписывается скорость до 20М. Предположительно, первые аэродинамические испытания боевого блока TBG были проведены в марте 2019 года. По некоторым источникам, ракета ARRW планируется к созданию в первую очередь в ядерном варианте."

Много фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3678793.html


" Израильская компания Rafael объявила о разработке планирующей авиационной бомбы Spice 250, оснащенной искусственным интеллектом. Как сообщает Defense News, новый боеприпас способен самостоятельно находить указанную для него цель и отличать ее от других объектов. В компании утверждают, что испытания боеприпаса, включая летные проверки, уже завершены и признаны успешными.


Spice 250 bRafael

Современные планирующие бомбы могут оснащаться несколькими типами систем самонаведения, включая наведение по эталонному изображению ландшафта и по эталонному изображению цели. В последнем случае боеприпас может допускать ошибки, например, если в точке назначения будут находиться несколько внешне похожих объектов.

Авиационная бомба Spice 250, как утверждается, способна с очень высокой долей вероятности отличить цель, указанную перед запуском от других похожих объектов. Для различения целей используется база данных, содержащая трехмерные модели различных объектов, а также алгоритмы, созданные с помощью нейросетей, прошедших обучение.

Разработчики утверждают, что новый боеприпас способен самостоятельно ориентироваться по ландшафту, различать подвижные и неподвижные объекты, идентифицировать цель и отличать ее от других объектов. В перспективе разработчики планируют внедрить возможность автоматического выбора второстепенной цели на случай, если боеприпас не обнаружить основную.

Бомба Spice 250 оснащена боевой частью массой 75 килограммов и способна поражать цели на дальности до 100 километров. Боеприпас оснащен складным крылом, с помощью которого способен планировать к цели. В бомбе предусмотрена возможность отмены поражения цели за несколько секунд до подлета, а также перенацеливание.

Авиабомба оснащена телевизионным каналом связи, по которому передает изображение цели вплоть до момента ее поражения. Изображения с камеры могут использоваться для дальнейшего обучения нейросети, благодаря чему точность боеприпаса со временем будет возрастать. Другие подробности о боеприпасе не уточняются.

В марте текущего года Силы специальных операций США совместно с ВВС провели первый этап испытаний миниатюрной планирующей корректируемой авиационной бомбы GBU-69/B SGM. В ходе испытаний военные проверяли работу системы обмена данными с боеприпасом, которая позволяет задавать бомбе новые цели по мере ее полета.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/18/spice

----------


## OKA

" В презентационном ролике о переспективных разработках в области ракетной техники китайской корпорации аэрокосмической науки и техники (CASC – China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation) впервые показаны изображения новой мобильной оперативно-тактической баллистической ракеты DF-17. Ракеты DF-17 имеют дальность поражения цели от 1,8 тысячи до 2,5 тысячи километров. Ожидается, что ракета будет способна доставлять как ядерную, так и обычную полезную нагрузку, в частности гиперзвуковой летательный аппарат (глайдер)."

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3691225.html

----------


## Fencer

Первая "Метла" представляла собой 82-мм миномет "Василек", установленный на станину зенитной установки (скорее всего, ЗУ-23-2), которая в свою очередь была установлена в кузов Урала. Несмотря на свою эффективную работу при сопровождении работ, все же вскоре машина была подбита.

Тогда Александр Михайлович разработал новую машину, которую тут же окрестили "Метла-2". В кузов Урала-4320 была установлена вырезанная средняя часть бронекорпуса БРДМ-2 вместе с пулеметной башенкой, поверх которой громоздился вертолетный блок УБ-32-57 для стрельбы 57-мм авиационными неуправляемыми ракетами С-5. Как гласят легенды, эффективность в афганских условиях была великолепная, а бронекорпус "бардака" позволял защитить экипаж от пуль и осколков, что не было предусмотрено в "Метле-1".

----------


## Fencer

Вот еще одно изобретение...

----------


## OKA

" Испытания ракетного вооружения по движущимся мишеням на полигоне China Lake в пустыне Мохаве.




Чуть подробнее про них вот тут https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...test-hits-reel "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5177147.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 5 августа. /ТАСС/. Корпорация "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" (КТРВ) раскрыла основные тактико-технические характеристики новейших управляемых авиационных средств поражения (АСП) "Гром", в том числе управляемой крылатой ракеты "Гром-Э1" и управляемого крылатого планирующего боеприпаса "Гром-Э2". Испытания этих изделий успешно завершены и теперь их предлагают на экспорт

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6733689...medium=desktop

----------


## ZHeN

почему только на экспорт ?



> Угол пеленга цели при пуске может составлять от +180 градусов, до -180 градусов


огонь !

----------


## OKA

" В Иране состоялась официальная презентация управляемых авиабомб Balaban, Yasin и семейства Ghaem

В принципе об этих управляемых авиационных бомбах уже было известно, так изображения бомб Balaban и Yasin (под названием JDAM-ER) демонстрировались на выставках ранее в этом году среди продукции иранской Организации оборонной промышленности, а первый вариант бомб Ghaem (Qaem) был представлен еще вместе с БПЛА Mohajer-6. Однако выяснилось, что под названием Ghaem у нас сейчас появилось целое семейство управляемых бомб для беспилотников.

Ghaem-9 - это новый вариант бомбы для больших ударных БПЛА вроде Mohajer-6 и Shahed-129, Ghaem-5 это та стандартная управляемая авиабомба, что сразу пошла в производство вместе с БПЛА Mohajer-6 и уже получила боевое крещение в ходе ударов по позициям курдских группировок в приграничных районах Северного Ирака, а Ghaem-1 представляет собой ее уменьшенный вариант предназначены для применения с относительно небольших БПЛА, вроде широко распространенных иранских тактических разведывательных БПЛА Ababil-3. Заявлено, что они могут быть оснащены разными головками самонаведения.

Управляемые планирующие бомбы Yasir (JDAM-ER) имеют дальность полета более 50 км и впервые их показали еще в прошлом году среди вооружения модернизированных в Иране истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22 АКС КСИР и были уже и ранее кадры их применения с истребителей F-7. В свою очередь управляемые планирующие бомбы Balaban могут поразить цель на меньшем расстоянии (более 25 км), но они и размерами заметно меньше. На кадрах видео кстати можно заметить, как их запускают в т.ч. с реактивных БПЛА Karrar.

На цель эти планирующие бомбы Yasir и Balaban наводятся с помощью установенных инерциальной и спутниковой навигационных систем.
На заднем плане в правой части фотографии самая большая авиабомба - это собственно управляемая планирующая авиабомба Yasir (JDAM-ER), слева поменьше  управляемая планирующая авиабомба Balaban. На переднем плане управляемые авиабомбы семейства Qaem: в левой части Qaem-1, Qaem-9 по центру и Qaem-5 в правой части. "

Фото и ролики :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/846069.html

----------


## Avia M

Модернизированные самолеты-амфибии Бе-12 «Чайка» станут носителями уникальных комплексов самообучающихся минных полей. Летающая лодка сможет установить их в любой части моря. Дальше оснащенный элементами искусственного интеллекта блок управления выстроит минное поле. Эти высокотехнологичные боеприпасы обладают возможностями распознавать корабли, подводные лодки и даже низколетящие вертолеты по звуку, магнитному полю и магнитоакустическому «портрету», рассказали «Известиям» источники в Главкомате ВМФ. Новый минный комплекс значительно увеличит возможности российского ВМФ.

https://iz.ru/917299/aleksei-kozache...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Минобороны Индии похвасталось возможностями отечественной ракеты. 18 сентября, портал indiatimes.com сообщил о том, что индийские ВВС провели успешные испытания ракеты Astra класса «воздух-воздух».

В официальном сообщении Минобороны Индии говорится, что тестовый пуск проводился с истребителя Су-30МКИ. Ракета успешно поразила воздушную мишень, подтвердив заявленные характеристики.


Пуск ракеты Astra defencenews.in

Работа над созданием ракеты Astra началась в 1990 году. Тогда за основу была взята французская ракета Matra Super 530D. При этом Минобороны Индии начало финансировать разработку только в 2004 году. Длина Astra составляет 3,8 м, диаметр — 175 мм (254 мм с учётом крыльев). Общая масса ракеты превышает 150 кг, а её фугасной бесконтактной боевой части — 15 кг. В техническом описании ракеты указывается, что она способна поражать цели, летящие на скорости до 1,4 числа Маха на расстоянии 110 км. Также в планах DRDO значится разработка Astra Mk 2 с дальностью действия 300 км. "

https://warspot.ru/15548-vvs-indii-proverili-astru

----------


## OKA

" Франция станет менее зависимой от США в сфере обороны. Вчера, 13 октября, газета La Tribune сообщила о том, что в пригороде Валансьена (регион О-де-Франс) начал работу завод по производству тяжёлых авиабомб.

В 2011 году единственный производитель тяжёлых бомб SAMP (Société des Ateliers Mécanique de Pont-sur-Sambre) свернул производство. С тех пор авиабомбы во Франции не производились, а оперативные потребности покрывались импортом из США.


​Авиабомбы Mk 84 defenseworld.net 

Новым производителем тяжёлых бомб станет компания Rafaut. Завод, в постройку которого было инвестировано €23 млн, уже начал работу. На новом объекте будут производиться авиабомбы типа MK 81/MK 82/MK 83/MK 84 и другие. "

https://warspot.ru/15721-frantsiya-u...uyu-zavisimost

" Доктор , а зачем вам такие картинки ? " ))

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США заказали американским компаниям Superior Forge & Steel и Ellwood National Forge производство модернизированных корпусов для многотонных противобункерных авиационных бомб GBU-57 MOP, крупнейших неатомных боеприпасов на вооружении. Как пишет The Drive, благодаря новым корпусам бомбы смогут пробить больше слоев бетона.


Испытательный сброс GBU-57 с бомбардировщика B-52 DTRA/SCC-WMD / Flickr


Модернизированный вариант бомбы получил обозначение GBU-57E/B. Подробности о боеприпасе американские военные не раскрывают, но отмечают, что он получился более бетонобойным и мощным по сравнению с ранними версиями MOP.

Разработка бомб GBU-57 велась американским авиастроительным концерном Boeing с 2007 года. В начале 2012 года министерство обороны США объявило, что возможностей GBU-57 может быть не достаточно для поражения подземных укрепленных объектов в Иране и Северной Корее, и заказало концерну Boeing доработку боеприпаса.

В 2013 году на бомбы были установлены стабилизаторы улучшенной конструкции и второй взрыватель, позволяющий боеприпасу уходить на бо́льшую глубину перед подрывом. Это должно увеличить шансы на поражение подземных бункеров противника.

Длина GBU-57 составляет около шести метров, а масса — 13,6 тонны. Масса боевой части этой бомбы составляет 2,5 тонны. Первая версия боеприпаса, как утверждалось, прежде, чем взорваться, могла после падения заглубляться почти на 61 метр.

Единственными самолетами на вооружении ВВС США, пригодными для перевозки GBU-57, являются бомбардировщики B-2 Spirit. Первые испытания боеприпаса проводились на бомбардировщиках B-52 Stratofortress, однако включать GBU-57 в номенклатуру их вооружений не стали.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/07/mop

----------


## OKA

" Компания Barij Dynamics (ОАЭ) совместно с южноафриканской Denel Dynamics завершила разработку комплекта наведения для УАБ «Орка»/«Седжиль» (Orca/Sejeel) и заключила контракт на поставку 4000 боеприпасов данного типа для ВВС ОАЭ.

Как сообщает Defenceweb.co.za со ссылкой на ежегодный отчет Denel за 2018/2019 гг., испытания боеприпаса «Орка» («Седжиль») были завершены в конце мая 2018 года. Завершение разработки позволило заключить контракт на поставку ВВС ОАЭ совместно с компанией-партнером из ОАЭ (Barij Dynamics) 4000 боеприпасов. На текущий момент выполнена подготовка к производству «Орка».

Barij Dynamics ранее носила обозначение Tawazun Dynamics. Компания на 51% принадлежит Barij/Emirates Defense Industry Company и на 49% Denel. Первым продуктом компании стал комплект наведения для управляемых авиабомб «Аль-Тарик» («Умбани»), заказанный ОАЭ в 2011 году.

Разработка комплекта наведения для управляемой бомбы «Седжиль» (P3) началась в рамках контракта, заключенного с ОАЭ в 2015 году. Разработка осуществлялась в ЮАР, а производство будет налажено в Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах.

Комплект предназначен для оснащения свободнопадающих бомб Мk.81 (120 кг) и Мk.82 (250 кг). В состав комплекта входит комбинированная инерциальная/GPS система наведения и/или полуактивная лазерная ГСН. Атака стационарных и движущихся целей может осуществляться по заданной траектории. Дальность поражения составляет более 25 км с КВО менее 3 м для версии с лазерной ГСН и менее 10 м для версии с инерциальным/GPS наведением. "

http://www.armstrade.org/includes/pe...0/detail.shtml


https://www.secretprojects.co.uk/thr...79/post-370792



https://www.janes.com/article/86644/...bombs-idex19d4

----------


## OKA

ядерная авиационная бомба 8У49 Наташа, 70 лет атомной отрасли, Манеж, Москва, Россия

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщил веб-ресурс "Naval News" , со ссылкой на сделанное ему заявление представителя Командования авиационных систем ВМС США (NAVAIR), в ноябре 2019 года ВМС США сочли достишими стадии "начальной оперативной готовности" (Еarly Оperational Сapability - EOC) новые авиационные противокорабельные ракеты большой дальности Lockheed Martin AGM-158C LRASM (Long-Range Anti-Ship Missiles) в составе вооружения палубных истребителей Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet. Один самолет F/A-18E/F способен нести до четырех ракет AGM-158C LRASM.


Массо-габаритные макеты новых американских авиационных противокорабельных ракет большой дальности Lockheed Martin AGM-158C LRASM (Long-Range Anti-Ship Missiles) на внешней подвеске палубного истребителя Boeing F/A-18F Super Hornet авиации ВМС США. Самолет F/A-18E/F способен нести до четырех таких ракет (с) Lockheed Martin

Ранее в декабре 2018 года ракеты AGM-158C LRASM были сочтены достигшими стадии ЕОС в составе вооружения стратегических бомбардировщиков В-1В Lancer ВВС США. Один бомбардировщик В-1В способен нести до 24 ракет AGM-158C LRASM.

Противокорабельная ракета LRASM была создана корпорацией Lockheed Martin совместно с агентством DARPA и ВМС и ВВС США в рамках программы Offensive Anti-surface Warfare (OASuW) Increment 1 и представляет собой противокорабельный вариант высокоточной оперативно-тактической авиационной крылатой ракеты Lockheed Martin AGM-158B JASSM-ER (Joint Air-to-Surface Stand-off Missile Extended Range ). Дальность LRASM в авиационном варианте официально не раскрывается, но заявляется как относящаяся к "диапазону 500 морских миль" (908 км).

Дозвуковая малозаметная ракета LRASM имеет стартовую массу около 1100 кг и несет 1000-фунтовую (454 кг) полубронебойную боевую часть.Разработанная ВАЕ Systems комбинированная система наведения ракеты включает инерциально-спутниковую коррекцию на маршевом участке и комбинацию инфракрасной (типа IIR) и пассивной радиолокационной систем самонаведения на конечном участке. Активное радиолокационное самонаведение исключено для увеличения малозаметности ракеты. 

Испытания ракет AGM-158C LRASM с самолетов F/A-18E/F были начаты Lockheed Martin в апреле 2017 года. Достижение ракетой стадии ЕОС на F/A-18E/F авиации ВМС США первончально планировалось в конце сентября 2019 года, но в итоге было сдвинуто на два месяца.

В последующем ВВС США планируют ввести ракеты LRASM в состав вооружения стратегических бомбардировщиков Boeing B-52H, а ВМС США - в состав вооружения базовых патрульных самолетов Boeing P-8A Poseidon. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3882266.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщают японские СМИ 10 февраля 2020 года с авиабазы Ацуги Воздушных сил самообороны Японии совершил свой первый испытательный полет патрульный самолет Kawasaki P-1, оснащенный четырьмя модернизированными  ПКР Type-12 воздушного базирования.
Модернизированный воздушный вариант ракеты новейшего противокорабельного берегового ракетного комплекса Type 12 имеет максимальную дальность полета  свыше 300 км.  Также сообщается о том, что противолодочный патрульный самолет Kawasaki P-1 сможет нести до 8 противокорабельных ракет Type 12..."

      




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1825738.html

----------


## OKA

" Пакистан расширяет возможности своего ядерного вооружения. Вчера, 19 февраля, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны Пакистана объявило о проведении успешных испытаний крылатой ракеты Ra'ad-II.

Авиационная ракета Ra'ad-II представляет собой усовершенствованную версию Ra'ad первого поколения. По неофициальной информации, новый двигатель и изменение хвостовой части ракеты позволили увеличить дальность поражения целей с 350 до 600 км.


​Ракета Ra'ad первого поколения defensenews.com 

Во время тестирования ракета Ra'ad-II была выпущена с истребителя Mirage III и успешно поразила заданную цель. В пресс-службе Минобороны Пакистана указывают, что Ra'ad-II может оснащаться ядерными боеголовками. Помимо Mirage III, новые крылатые ракеты также смогут использовать истребители F-16.



Испытания ракеты Ra'ad-II  "

https://warspot.ru/16618-pakistan-ispytal-novuyu-raketu

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4567255.html

----------


## OKA

" Макет ракеты ARRW U.S. Air Force



Американская компания Lockheed Martin успешно защитила проект перспективной гиперзвуковой аэробаллистической ракеты ARRW (Air-launched Rapid Response Weapon, авиационное оружие быстрого ответа), разработка которой ведется по заказу ВВС США с 2018 года. Как пишет Lockheed Martin, пока работы по проекту идут в соответствии с графиком.

ARRW получила обозначение AGM-183A. Подробности об этом боеприпасе пока не раскрываются. Известно только, что новая гиперзвуковая ракета получит твердотопливный двигатель и отделяемый гиперзвуковой планирующий боевой блок. В зависимости от версии боевой блок будет выполнен с ядерной или фугасной боевой частью.

В рамках проекта ARRW компания Lockheed Martin совместно с ВВС США уже провела аэродинамические испытания макета боеприпаса на стратегическом бомбардировщике B-52H Stratofortress. Первые полноценные летные испытания ARRW запланированы на конец 2020 года, а принятие боеприпаса в опытную эксплуатацию — на 2022 год.

В середине февраля 2020 года ВВС США объявили о закрытии проекта по разработке гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты воздушного базирования HCSW (Hypersonic Conventional Strike Weapon, неядерное гиперзвуковое наступательное оружие). В марте 2020 года Lockheed Martin, занимающаяся разработкой HCSW, должна будет защитить аванпроект боеприпаса, после чего все работы по нему будут прекращены.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/28/arrw

----------


## OKA

" Иранцы испытывают новую авиационную управляемую ракету "воздух-поверхность. 
Судя по появившимся сегодня кадрам из Ирана с нарезкой различных достижений Аэрокосмических сил Корпуса стражей исламской революции, там ведут испытания аэробаллистической ракеты, созданной по всей видимости на базе иранского 333-мм управляемого реактивного снаряда "Фаджр-4". В качестве носителя используется один из восстановленных и модернизированных в Иране истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22М4 АКС КСИР.

В данном случае тут вероятно показано бросковое испытание :



Ещё :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/922802.html

----------


## OKA

" 8 августа 2020 года на авиабазе ВВС США Edwards в Калифорнии начался новый этап аэродинамических испытаний (без сброса) перспективной гиперзвуковой аэробаллистической ракеты AGM-183A ARRW (Air Launched Rapid Response Weapon, также используется акроним Arrow), создаваемой корпорацией Lockheed Martin. Бомбардировщик В-52Н 19-й летно-испытательной эскадрильи ВВС США с массо-габаритным макетом ракеты ARRW, оснащенным системой управления для снятия телеметрических показателей на внешней подвеске, совершил полет над испытательным полигоном Пойнт Мугу в Южной Калифорнии.

США планируют провести первый испытательный пуск AGM-183A ARRW в 2021 году и принять ее на вооружение к 2025 году. Согласно DARPA, ракета будет достигать скорости 20 Махов. Расчетные и реальные летно-технические характеристики всей системы ARRW остаются неизвестными. Также отсутствует ясность с параметрами ее ключевого элемента – блока TBG. Пока называется только общая дальность стрельбы в 800 км, тогда как иные параметры баллистической траектории не уточняются... ". 

Познавательный пост :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2008613.html

----------


## Fencer

Крылатые ракеты КСР-2 и КСР-11 https://naukatehnika.com/kryilatyie-...-i-ksr-11.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Познавательно про алжирские "наборы печенек" под Як-130)) :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/631029.html

----------


## Fencer

Бомбардировщики Ан-26 Вьетнама  https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/28994/52/

----------


## OKA

" Турция импортозаместила американские ракеты класса «воздух-воздух».  14 апреля, турецкий президент на своей официальной странице в Twitter опубликовал видео испытаний ракеты BOZDOĞAN.

«Турция стала одной из немногих стран, освоивших технологии разработки ракет класса «воздух-воздух». Ракета BOZDOĞAN, созданная нашими молодыми техниками и инженерами в рамках проекта GÖKTUĞ, поражает цель с первого раза», — заявил президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган.

https://twitter.com/RTErdogan?ref_sr...Fwarspot.ru%2F

Испытание ракеты BOZDOĞAN

BOZDOĞAN («Кречет») разрабатывается под патронатом Совета Турции по научно-техническим исследованиям (TÜBİTAK) в рамках единого проекта с ракетой Gökdoğan («Сапсан»). Gökdoğan является ракетой ближнего боя с инфракрасной головкой самонаведения. Bozdoğan относится к классу ракет средней дальности и оснащается радиолокационной ГСН. Оба боеприпаса создаются в рамках проекта GÖKTUĞ для вооружения истребителя F-16 и замены на вооружении американских ракет AMRAAM и Sidewinder.".

https://warspot.ru/19444-bozdo-an-no...-vozduh-vozduh

----------


## OKA

".. Более 5 лет промышленность работает над новой авиабомбой "Дрель", вы говорили, что ей вооружат самолеты оперативно-тактической авиации. Серийные поставки уже начались?

       - Результаты испытаний подтвердили боевую эффективность авиабомбы "Дрель". Закупки запланированы в соответствии с государственным оборонным заказом на 2021 год и на плановый период 2022 - 2023 годов... ".

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549783&lang=RU

----------


## Fencer

Война в Афганистане

----------


## OKA

Первый китайский ядрёнбатон)) 



" Китайская корпорация авиационной промышленности (AVIC) на своей странице в социальной сети weibo опубликовала фотографию первого ядерного испытания со сбросом атомной бомбы в Китае с дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-16 советской постройки , которое было произведено 14 мая 1965 года.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2323238.html

----------


## OKA

J-16 с нурсами :



Все :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2322658.html

----------


## OKA

" Оборонно-промышленный комплекс Индии адаптировал ракету класса «воздух-воздух» Astra к истребителю Су-30МКИ. Об этом 30 августа, сообщил директор управления по связям с общественностью Организации оборонных исследований и разработок (DRDO) Нарендра Кумар Ария. Ракета Astra была представлена в ходе недавно завершившегося форума «Армия-2021».

«Россия и Индия наладили очень хорошее сотрудничество в сфере оборонной промышленности. Это сотрудничество положительно и очень плодотворно, в качестве примера можно привести успешное предприятие «БраМос», – отметил Ария.

Работа над созданием ракеты Astra началась в 1990 году. Тогда за основу была взята французская ракета Matra Super 530D. Минобороны Индии начало финансировать разработку только в 2004 году. Длина Astra составляет 3,8 м, диаметр — 175 мм (254 мм с учётом крыльев). Общая масса ракеты превышает 150 кг, а её фугасной бесконтактной боевой части — 15 кг. В техническом описании ракеты указывается, что она способна поражать цели, летящие на скорости до 1,4 числа Маха на расстоянии 110 км... ". 

Фото :

https://warspot.ru/20382-indiya-adap...telyu-su-30mki

----------


## Fencer

Дальнобойная управляемая вертолетная ракета «Изделие 305Э» ЛМУР (легкая многоцелевая управляемая ракета) разработки АО «Научно-производственная корпорация «Конструкторское бюро машиностроения» (КБМ) https://russianplanes.net/id291731

----------


## Fencer

8У-69 / изделие 244Н / РН-24 | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)

----------


## unclebu

> 8У-69 / изделие 244Н / РН-24 | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)


Писал уже как-то, что 244Н и РН-24 разные изделия. В том числе и внешне. На фото 244Н. РН-24 на фото никогда не видел.

----------


## Fencer

Советское авиационное противотанковое вооружение периода Второй мировой войны https://topwar.ru/203751-sovetskoe-a...voj-vojny.html

----------


## Fencer

Ядерные авиабомбы

----------

